# County Line Acres - Waiting Room 2019-‘20



## CountyLineAcres

This thread will be used as the waiting room for our November 2019 to May 2020 kidding season. We will have 21 ABGA fullblood boer does, 3 ABGA percentage boer does, and a PI fullblood savanna doe kidding!

This is definitely a few weeks ahead of time, but we are making some changes to our barn setup, and I am just too excited! These last few weeks are going to be killing me slowly. We will have our very first WRL2 Grainger's Zhaitan boer kids hit the ground along with our very first PI fullblood savanna kids in November!

We will have 4 does due November 2019, 10 does due in February 2020, and 12 does due in May 2020.

BUCK LINEUP:

WRL2 Grainger's Zhaitan (Fullblood Boer)









ACR3 Spotted in the Rockies (Fullblood Boer)
*He was born and raised on our farm*









Polaris (Fullblood Savanna)









Now onto the does...

FIRST GROUP (4 total - 3 fullblood boers and 1 fullblood savanna):

#1. Due on November 8th is Nova bred to Zhaitan. We saw at least 2 babies on the ultrasound, so we will see what we get when they arrive! She is a first timer and double bred Stargate. *not a recent picture*










#2. Also due on November 8th is Prize bred to Polaris. We know she will have at least twins, but she may have up to quads. She's our doe that didn't take twice before, so this is all quite special!










#3. Due on November 13th is Wicked bred to Zhaitan. She's kidded once before to a single buck, but I saw either two or three babies this round. We cannot wait! We absolutely love this doe's maternal line. *not a recent picture*










#4. Also due on November 13th is Tux bred to Zhaitan. She kidded as a first timer to quads via our first LAP AI, so we were worried we were going to get quads again. The ultrasound pointed to triplets or quads, so I guess we will have to come to terms with her just being a fertile myrtle.










That's it for the first round! The second in February and the third round in May will be even more busy. Can't wait to see these babies!


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty girls! You are going to be busy. Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove

Exciting! Can't wait to follow along. Are these all natural covers or AI?

Exciting that Prize took for you! What made you dip into the Savannas?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

SalteyLove said:


> Exciting! Can't wait to follow along. Are these all natural covers or AI?
> 
> Exciting that Prize took for you! What made you dip into the Savannas?


Thank you! These are all natural covers (we did use CIDRs in June to help with breeding a bit out of season). Zhaitan has been in with 8 other does since last month, and none have come back into heat luckily. Hoping they're bred, too!

Yes! We were desperate lol. We actually decided to get into the breed a few years back, but there was a huge catastrophe with a very popular buck that wasn't DNA'ed (even though he died many years ago). All of his progeny became percentage, so it was quite disheartening. We lost a lot of money and decided to sell off all our percentage savannas and keep our only fullblood.

As for why, we really like the look of them. They're essentially just a white boer goat. We've had some boer/savanna crosses and you couldn't kill them even if you wanted to! I don't find the fullblood savannas to be much hardier than our fullblood boers.


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh yes I follow Savanna's a bit and heard about the DNA issue of that buck. 

They are super difficult to find around here but there are some vestiges of the original Chris Glynos herd here at a local farm and they are amazing! The breeder has crossed them all with Kiko. I picked up two of his crosses and breed them with my FB Boer bucks and love the results! I agree, the "white Boers" are just so beautiful. Expecially those with some of the silver. 

Best wishes for an amazing kidding season!


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry you had a hard time like that.
Pretty messed up, in so many ways. 

Nice goats you have, can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Oh yes, the savanna crosses create some awesome roans! We have a red roan, and I’m hoping to get a blue one next year.

Thank you everyone! We still have a lot of work to do, but I just cannot wait any longer. It has been a long several months.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

good luck!


----------



## Jessica84

Very beautiful and healthy looking goats! I’m sure you will have stunning kids and can’t wait to see them.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you guys so much!


----------



## spidy1

OOOOOOO!!! I have an all black Boer buck, now I need an all white one!!!!! :hide: maybe I shouldn't tell Hubby...a girl can dream


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

spidy1 said:


> OOOOOOO!!! I have an all black Boer buck, now I need an all white one!!!!! :hide: maybe I shouldn't tell Hubby...a girl can dream


I can't blame you! We have a rainbow of colors here! Kidding season is always like Christmas ️


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Good luck and best wishes to your November kidding. Great looking bucks and does!
Those Savannahs do look interesting.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Updated picture of Wicked. 5 weeks tomorrow until her due date!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Now I definitely know who to go to for my tan and black dappled she is such a beauty dang it if only I lived near you I would go look at what you have lol


----------



## ksalvagno

She is one stocky girl! Good luck!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you everyone!


----------



## spidy1

:hubbahubba:


----------



## toth boer goats

Looks great.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:inlove:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We got the four girls in the barn tonight! Trying a new setup rather than individual pens. We still have kidding pens to bond the mommas and the babies for a couple days before being released back into the larger pen.


----------



## Jessica84

Very nice! I think the does do better if they stay with the herd like that, especially first timers when they go into labor. It’s just less stressful then being by themselves. The only time I ever had a issue with them kidding free was when 2 kidded at the same time and they were trying to take each other’s kids lol so I always try to let them kid not in a stall by their self and then just stall them once the kids are born. 
The girls look very close to their time!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice, love it.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica84 said:


> Very nice! I think the does do better if they stay with the herd like that, especially first timers when they go into labor. It's just less stressful then being by themselves. The only time I ever had a issue with them kidding free was when 2 kidded at the same time and they were trying to take each other's kids lol so I always try to let them kid not in a stall by their self and then just stall them once the kids are born.
> The girls look very close to their time!!


Thank you! I agree. Cannot wait to see how it works out. Plus, finally being able to utilize a creep feeding system will hopefully help us out a lot!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Friday (day 150 for Nova and Prize) is almost here! The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Jessica84

Those last few weeks are just brutal on waiting huh? I know these are not my goats and I’m on the edge of my seat waiting to see what your stunning girls produce lol I still have 34 days to go so I’m adopting your excitement here


----------



## GoofyGoat

The white ones tummy is about dragging the ground lol poor girl. It's so exciting waiting for the kids. Mine don't start getting here until Feb. so y'all are giving me my baby fix


----------



## CountyLineAcres

You two are so sweet! Yes, this is absolutely brutal. Both these girls are first timers AND both bucks they are bred to haven't sired any kids yet, so we have no idea what to expect. Can the universe bless us with does? Please?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sending you lots of pink thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Jessica84

New bucks always make it that much more rough on the wait! I always have mixed feeling on new bucks lol 
Just pretend you want bucks or you don’t care either way and you will get does


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:

I know the feeling.


----------



## SalteyLove

CountyLineAcres said:


> Thank you! I agree. Cannot wait to see how it works out. Plus, finally being able to utilize a creep feeding system will hopefully help us out a lot!


How long were they staying in the kidding jugs previously? Hope the creep feeding works out, it does help kids so much!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

SalteyLove said:


> How long were they staying in the kidding jugs previously? Hope the creep feeding works out, it does help kids so much!


Kidding jugs? New term for me! It would depend entirely on the time of year. In the winter, we practically stalled mom and babies for the first 4 weeks until we knew they could handle our terribly unforgiving Ohio weather. With a potential -30 degree windchill, we couldn't risk anything. We already had experienced some frostbitten ears, so we have been extra cautious.

If it's spring... it would depend on the year lol. We've had the absolutely worst spring ever. I don't think it ever stopped raining for more than a few days at a time.

However, now, the babies can all run and play together with this setup. It will make everything so much less stressful.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hugpray):kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

There were some contractions and little pushing by Nova this morning. Seems to be prelabor, as she became more interested in the new hay rather than unleashing her hostages. We


----------



## GoofyGoat

Pink thoughts...think pink!
Good luck 
I'll keep checking back for updates...oh this is exciting 
Come on Nova....!


----------



## SalteyLove

I think "jug" is really a sheep term but anyhow - small stall for kidding or bonding. That must have been really hard work to keep them stalled for weeks - lots of cleaning! Did you ever have problems with the dam's udders getting damaged or kids over-eating because dam cannot get away and limit nursing naturally? 

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

SalteyLove said:


> I think "jug" is really a sheep term but anyhow - small stall for kidding or bonding. That must have been really hard work to keep them stalled for weeks - lots of cleaning! Did you ever have problems with the dam's udders getting damaged or kids over-eating because dam cannot get away and limit nursing naturally?
> 
> Can't wait to see them!


Yes, lots and lots of cleaning! We rarely had any issues. It honestly worked out very well - the only downside being lack of creep feeder and extra cleaning. Weaning was never too rough either, so I'm excited to see the perks of this setup. It'll be a tad harder to see if the creep feeder is making a difference or if it's the new genetics making an impact .


----------



## Jessica84

Lol my good friend uses the term jugs. She would say “I have to get my jugs ready for kids” I always wondered at the time what she does with these jugs, like a milk jug. Lol I was so baffled for a long time. 
Gosh that would end in WW3 if I had to keep my does away from each other that long. I have very mild winters and sometimes can get away with them kidding in the field and staying out. But if my does go a day without seeing each other they swear they have never seen them before and they have to fight it out. 
You will like the creep feeder. I think it’s just all around great. Kids get extra feed and grow better but also it’s that much less nursing by the time they wean. It seems to be easier on their dams udder and keeping condition. 
Last year I set up the creep feeder early and kept a heat lamp in there. That worked out really really nice! They went in there to snuggle and warm up without any of the does pushing them Around, and as they got older to snack. I’m going to do that again. Usually I wait for the kids to get a few weeks old and then shove them in and block the hole until they find the food. No shoving, they had it all figured out on their own.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica84 said:


> Lol my good friend uses the term jugs. She would say "I have to get my jugs ready for kids" I always wondered at the time what she does with these jugs, like a milk jug. Lol I was so baffled for a long time.
> Gosh that would end in WW3 if I had to keep my does away from each other that long. I have very mild winters and sometimes can get away with them kidding in the field and staying out. But if my does go a day without seeing each other they swear they have never seen them before and they have to fight it out.
> You will like the creep feeder. I think it's just all around great. Kids get extra feed and grow better but also it's that much less nursing by the time they wean. It seems to be easier on their dams udder and keeping condition.
> Last year I set up the creep feeder early and kept a heat lamp in there. That worked out really really nice! They went in there to snuggle and warm up without any of the does pushing them Around, and as they got older to snack. I'm going to do that again. Usually I wait for the kids to get a few weeks old and then shove them in and block the hole until they find the food. No shoving, they had it all figured out on their own.


Yes, they are absolutely ridiculous. I know that our next group will have to have a doe or two locked up and away from everyone else. We just have some meanies that cannot get along...

Perfect! I cannot wait. We still have to make our creep feeder, but I'm hoping it can get done this weekend. It's going to be a pretty nice size with heat lamps. The babies can bond together while watching their mommas act like fools lol.

We've also recently tried weaning at 8 weeks rather than 12, and we really have liked it so far. More time for the dams to bounce back, too. Most of the bucks seem to excel when weaned at 8 weeks, but the does are more 50/50.


----------



## Jubillee

So so close. You have some gorgeous ladies there, can't wait to see what the babies look like. 

And shame on you Nova, getting hopes up!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Seems like labor is starting... day 147. She gave a couple good pushes and is no longer interested in the hay around her. I'm going to give her about 30 minutes and then check to see if she's dialated and, if so, make sure we don't have any issues with presentation.

Come on Nova! You can do this!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

CountyLineAcres said:


> View attachment 165111
> 
> 
> Seems like labor is starting... day 147. She gave a couple good pushes and is no longer interested in the hay around her. I'm going to give her about 30 minutes and then check to see if she's dialated and, if so, make sure we don't have any issues with presentation.
> 
> Come on Nova! You can do this!


Hope everything goes well!!!
:clappingwoot)Can't wait to see baby pics:clapping::clappingdance)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

I got 3 more months until this stressful yet amazing time of the year. Hope everything goes amazing with all your does kidding and that the kids are healthy :kid2::kid3:


----------



## SandyNubians

Woohoo(dance)Come on nova, let's get this party started! 

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Come on Nova!
Push them out! 
Good girl!
Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84

Yay!!! Come on Nova! And hurry! I have to go out to dinner soon and put my phone away. I wanna see what your stunning self has come out of you!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Sorry to disappoint everyone! We’ve been waiting, and she hasn’t pushed since she got up to scarf down some grain. She’s finally laying down again and those babies are kicking her sides like nobody’s business. Hopefully no more false alarms. I guess I won’t be sleeping tonight!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no...Nova... you're such a tease ....


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no! You tell her I was expecting to see some anniversary babies when I got home so she needs to get back to work lol I am absolutely convinced that goats have Braxton Hicks lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Unfortunately, I just checked Nova, and her cervix is dilated enough for me to fit 4 fingers. I reached in, and I felt an odd bump on the bottom of her birth canal. I reached as far as I could go and felt absolutely no babies. I called our vet, and she said that it’s worrisome because she shouldn’t be that dilated without any babies present. Nova has been doing some little pushes but nothing to signify that she’s in active labor. We are thinking a malpositioned kid is stalling labor.

What does everyone else think? Anyone have this experience or advice to give? Last time I was elbow deep inside a doe, she ended up passing away, so I am really not looking forward to this.


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh no. Praying for you and nova. Hopefully it's nothing too bad.

I don't really have much advice other than to just watch really closely(which I'm sure you are) That is strange you couldn't feel anything that deep into her. Do you have calcium you can give her? That will help her have stronger contractions. Maybe some nutridrench(or any other form of quick energy) might also help her get more serious into pushing as well. The kid(s) may be sitting at the bottom of her uterus and she doesn't have strong enough contractions to push them into the canal.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you! I dilated her cervix more and will be making the elbow deep journey to see what we have cooking. She did receive a calcium drench, but I think we give give her some nutridrench to boost her as well. The vet thinks that the kids are probably fine, but we will see! I will update once I know more.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no! Sending prayers your way!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you.

Bad news all around. Got past the cervix, but I can’t seem to go anywhere. Someone said it could be a twisted uterus. The vet will be here in an hour or two. What a great way to start the season...


----------



## Iluvlilly!

CountyLineAcres said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Bad news all around. Got past the cervix, but I can't seem to go anywhere. Someone said it could be a twisted uterus. The vet will be here in an hour or two. What a great way to start the season...


I'm so sorry:hug: I really hope that everything get's better from here:hug:


----------



## GoofyGoat

CountyLineAcres said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Bad news all around. Got past the cervix, but I can't seem to go anywhere. Someone said it could be a twisted uterus. The vet will be here in an hour or two. What a great way to start the season...


Oh geez, I really hope everything turns out ok. How scary. Praying for you both.


----------



## SandyNubians

Well that's not the best startHope it will all be okay in end. Sending prayers and healthy doe and kid vibes you way:hug:


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no  I am praying, sending good vibes, crossing fingers and toes your way.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Crazy night. The fun has just begun...










Nova was diagnosed with a uterine torsion. If you don't know what that is, it is when the uterus has twisted, and the kids are unable to leave the uterus. It's extremely uncommon. Just our luck!!! The vet was amazing and got Nova untwisted and pulled the quads out. ALL FOUR BOYS. That's a first for us! They are absolutely gorgeous, but they aren't out of the woods yet.

Nova also has a possible uterine tear. We will know in the next couple days if she has one. If she does, then she will unfortunately go downhill and pass away. She has rejected all four boys and her milk won't drop down.

Therefore, we've decided to bottle feed them all. Please send thoughts and prayers this way! Hoping all the boys and momma live long and healthy lives!


----------



## Jessica84

Please please no torn uterus! I can’t even start to tell you how sorry I am that it didn’t go smoothly for you.
Absolutely handsome boys! They may be boys but Nova did such a great job


----------



## SandyNubians

Wow, they are beautiful!

Praying for nova, and the boys. That they can get stronger, and heal quickly with no negative effects, or worse, and live long, healthy, happy lives. :hug:

What an awful way to start the kidding season Nova, your vet, and you did absolutely amazing with the situation. I would have freaked out and lost it! You got 4 LIVE kids, and nova is still alive and will hopefully improve and not go downhill. And her 4 beautiful babies, will hopefully gain strength and improve quickly. Good job!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you!! Yes, we are so happy they're alive. They are doing pretty well and have worked up quite an appetite. The teeny baby is the only one I'm worried about right now. He drank a little, but he's still so weak. I have hope that he will get better. The first and last born are walking around and already demanding lol. 

Nova does NOT look good at all. Hoping she can make it through this!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

UPDATE: Nova passed the afterbirth and the babies are doing extremely well as of 4am. The black with the blaze and the larger black dapple are the strongest two and can walk around. They are very demanding and practically chase me around the stall. The red buck is very strong, but his back legs aren’t cooperating with him yet. The teeny black dapple is trying to stand and has finally gotten a stronger sucking reflex. All are nursing and have huge, sassy attitudes already. I think they will be okay! Tomorrow will tell us much more, but they currently all have a lot fight in them. Feisty boys!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh I'm so sorry you're going through this. I'm praying for Nova and her boys! Please, please no tears and they keep improving. They're such adorable little ones and Nova is a special girl.
I'm hoping,Wishing and praying things keep improving you for y'all!


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Wow that was a crazy night. So happy to hear the little ones are improving. I will be praying for Nova


----------



## mariella

Praying for you guys! That was a scary thing to have happen.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad it worked out. I saw many uterine torsions in alpacas. The vet had a method of untwisting them but it took 2 people and the vet.


----------



## Jessica84

According to the vet I had many years ago that had to do a C section on my doe and we found a badly torn uterus, if there is a rip they loose their desire to push. If Nova pushed her placenta out that would be good! So I’m really hoping he is right.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you everyone! We were so very lucky. The boys have been doing absolutely amazing and are nursing great. I think they're going to be just fine with how well they have adjusted, given their dire situation. It's only been 12 hours since a possible uterine tear, so we will know more on momma tonight. We will keep monitoring her temperature and prepare ourselves for sad outcome.

As for the uterine torsion, the vet told us that it was more than likely caused by the weight of the babies causing her uterus to flip. We rolled Nova in both directions on her back while the vet palpated her belly and kept the kids in place. It's extremely uncommon, so it'll be very unlikely that we will ever experience this again.

The vet told us that we were very lucky in this situation. Majority of the time, uterine torsions go undiagnosed or not caught until the doe is knocking on death's door. She made us feel better telling telling us that it wasn't our fault. Nova couldn't exhibit any signs of active labor, since the babies couldn't present themselves. Nova was caught at a perfect time! If we lose Nova, this was still a great outcome nevertheless, and her baby boys are already beating the odds.

Thank you everyone for the uplifting comments! Here's to hoping that the rest of the kidding season goes smoothly. Keep Nova and her boys in your thoughts!  I will keep you all updated!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Here's pictures of the beautiful babies! I will get better quality ones once they're strong enough to have a little photoshoot outside.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.:inlove:

Wow, what an ordeal, I am sorry that happened. 

Praying for mama and babies, hopefully she isn't torn.  :hug:

The weaker kids, I would give some Bo-se.


----------



## GoofyGoat

What handsome little guys! 
Praying for Nova!


----------



## Jessica84

That last little boy is more then welcome to come live with me! Gosh they are all stunning to be honest.
CountryLineAcres I like you and your positive attitude! It is absolutely refreshing. 
How is Nova feeling today?


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all! Yes, we gotta stay positive. Especially since this could have gone in a totally different direction. So thankful for all the support!

Nova is doing well! She was actually eating grain this morning. Tonight will mark the 48 hour mark. I think if she makes it to Sunday, I think she will be in the clear. ️


----------



## Tbs4life2000

So happy to hear she is on the way back to normal. Beautiful babies


----------



## dbnielsen

Hugs and prayers for your momma goat. Those are some cute kids too.


CountyLineAcres said:


> Thank you all! Yes, we gotta stay positive. Especially since this could have gone in a totally different direction. So thankful for all the support!
> 
> Nova is doing well! She was actually eating grain this morning. Tonight will mark the 48 hour mark. I think if she makes it to Sunday, I think she will be in the clear. ️


----------



## Jessica84

Oh that is great news on Nova! The doe I mentioned never really did eat and just kept going down hill, so i think there is definitely hope for Nova! Fingers crossed she keeps improving


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I'd like to proudly announce the arrival of our first ever fullblood savanna kids! Prize gave us 2 bucks and 1 doe! The doe will be retained as our second breeding doe alongside her dam. We are so excited! We have been waiting for this moment for years.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Way to go Prize! Good girl! 
They're so cute and momma looks like she's got things well in hand. Congratulations!


----------



## SandyNubians

Congratulations! Wow, they are absolutely beautiful! That's so exciting. Good job, prize!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh look at them


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, so cute.


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Too cute! Congrats


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you everyone! Updated pictures today


----------



## GoofyGoat

They're adorable! Love their colors too.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Just checking in...How's Nova doing?


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

GoofyGoat said:


> Just checking in...How's Nova doing?


Nova is still with us! She is still not eating, and I don't see her drink, but she can stand and walk around fine. I think there's hope she will pull through, but it's kind of a waiting game.

We do drench her with a slush of alfalfa pellets Dyne, probiotics, etc etc. We threw the book at her yesterday and drenched her with everything on hand to see if would make a difference. She does a have a just a little retained placenta. If it doesn't expel by Monday, then we will have to get some lute and see if it can help. I wasn't aware that banamine could cause this issue, so hopefully that isn't what kills her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

OH WOW! LOVE LOVE LOVE YOUR BUCKS & DOES! They are Sassy!


----------



## GoofyGoat

So you believe banamine caused the uterine problems, I had never heard of that. I hope you don't have to lute her. 
Have you given her red raspberry leaves or tea? I'm not normally a huge herbal person, I'm more a half and half. but this is one I fully believe in. It might help and won't hurt I credit it for helping a lot with my does.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I have never had your experience with cidrs..or quads. I have read that selenium deficiency causes tears and problems with retention of the placenta. It requires 2 antibiotics to help. 
Im praying for you & your girls. Amazing and beautiful goats. You have done a fantastic job on your bloodlines. Keep your chin up.k?


----------



## dbnielsen

Awe, they're adorable! Why the markings?


CountyLineAcres said:


> Thank you everyone! Updated pictures today
> 
> View attachment 165409
> 
> View attachment 165411
> 
> View attachment 165413


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> I have never had your experience with cidrs..or quads. I have read that selenium deficiency causes tears and problems with retention of the placenta. It requires 2 antibiotics to help.
> Im praying for you & your girls. Amazing and beautiful goats. You have done a fantastic job on your bloodlines. Keep your chin up.k?


CIDRs just simply bring the doe into heat which is useful for breeding out of season or syncing cycles.

Her tear was caused by her uterine torsion, and it's possible that it was causing part of the placenta to be retained as well. Her chances were quite grim from the start, sadly.

Thank you for the compliment. Much appreciated!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

dbnielsen said:


> Awe, they're adorable! Why the markings?


Thank you! We can't tell them apart. I'm good at distinguishing our boers, even the solid blacks and reds, but apparently not with savannas


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I come with a sad update. Nova passed away a few hours ago. There wasn’t much we could do, and the fact that she lived as long as she did was a shock in itself. She gave it a good fight and gave us four gorgeous babies. I’m hoping one of the bucklings will sire a few kids for us down the road. We’d love to have some Nova grandbabies.

Our next two does are due on Wednesday, so I’m hoping for some doe kids to help lift our spirits. We haven’t had our first-born Zhaitan doe yet. Hopefully, the girls can make it happen!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'm so sorry she's gone. She was a fighter.
My Heart and prayers are with you.


----------



## Tbs4life2000

So sorry to hear she passed


----------



## SandyNubians

Sorry sorry to hear about nova  She put up a really good fight. She had 4 absolutely beautiful bucklings. I too hope that you can have some gorgeous nova grandbabies

:kid3::kid3::kid3: Come on Zhaitan does! Sending doe vibes, and healthy kidding wishes your way!


----------



## dbnielsen

Thanks! They are so cute.


CountyLineAcres said:


> Thank you! We can't tell them apart. I'm good at distinguishing our boers, even the solid blacks and reds, but apparently not with savannas


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry, so sad.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh my heart is crushed for you! I honestly thought she would be good by now. I can not tell you how very sorry I am.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bless you. Im so sorry she passed. I pray the 4 bucklings are heathy and grow stronger every day.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you guys. She was a tough cookie! We just started her boys on a bucket to lessen the cuts on my hands from their sharp teeth. We've never had four bottle kids at once, so this is quite an experience! Hopefully we can build the creep area this weekend, so they can play with the new babies. ️


----------



## toth boer goats

You have your hands full. :hug:


----------



## Jessica84

Oh the bucket is a life saver! I will never go back to holding bottles again. I used cold milk last year and just kept it out 24/7 (kept refilling and putting ice packs in) and am even more sold on that. It was cold out so I kept a heat lamp in their stall. But they didn’t see me as their total food source so were not quite as annoying and they grew as good and one was better then their siblings on their dams.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica84 said:


> Oh the bucket is a life saver! I will never go back to holding bottles again. I used cold milk last year and just kept it out 24/7 (kept refilling and putting ice packs in) and am even more sold on that. It was cold out so I kept a heat lamp in their stall. But they didn't see me as their total food source so were not quite as annoying and they grew as good and one was better then their siblings on their dams.


Yes! It is revolutionary for us right now. The boys figured it out in less than a day. I'm over the moon! Now, I don't have to worry about bottle feeding babies if we get another group of quads (which I am entirely betting on before the year is over). It's so nice not to get attacked during feeding lol.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

It’s day 151 for Tux and Wicked! Yesterday was quite comical. Wicked wouldn’t stay away from the savanna kids and looked like she wanted them all for herself. Prize is a very protective momma and made it very clear that those kids are HERS. 

Then, last night, Tux was found crying in the middle of the pen for her babies. I told her that they haven’t been born yet! Her fault, not mine! Later, I caught two of the savanna kids harassing Tux on the camera. If these aren’t signs, I don’t know what is lol.

Both girls’ udders have doubled in size. Just waiting... and waiting... and waiting...!


----------



## SalteyLove

Alrighty Tux & Wicked - keep it easy, straight-forward, and relatively quick before the temperatures drop for the night!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Got my wish! Both are in active labor. At. The. Same. Time.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Spoke too soon. Wicked had a DOA buck born upside down and a doe that was born alive but all twisted and deformed. Idk what’s in the water, but this is like a bad dream. We’ve done this for 6 years and kidded out well over 100 does, and we never had this many issues.

Tux stopped labor when Wicked’s kids were born. She was licking Wicked and wouldn’t leave her alone. Now she does a push here and there, but I feel no babies in the birth canal even though there is a thick rope of amniotic fluid. May have to go further if those babies aren’t born in the next 20 minutes.

Just about ready to throw in the towel or slam my head against a wall.


----------



## ksalvagno

Unfortunately everyone has a bad year and sounds like it is your turn. I hope things go well.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no, I am so sorry. 

How is Tux doing?


----------



## SalteyLove

I'm so so sorry, it's not fun.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh I am so sorry. Is Wicked ok? Is Tux doing better? Did she start back into labor? 
Hang in there. It will get better. Those 4 boys are doing great. Go love on them..they will help you feel better.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Bad news all around guys! Wicked seems just fine but Tux delivered a doeling whose front legs are stiff and spine seems twisted too. She’s alive, but I don’t think she will get better. We may have to put her down. We gave her BoSe just in case.

I have a friend that mentioned 2 of her 300 ewes contracting Cache Valley Virus from mosquitoes years ago. Signs are kids that are either born DOA or with reversed joints and/or twisted spines. She says it looks exactly like it. Anyone hear of it before? Could anything else cause this?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no! Oh I'm so sorry you're going through this! It has to be heartbreaking. ((BIG HUG,))
My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I looked it up on google. It was with sheep. But would affect goats also. Heres some of the info. I hope this helps. I am so sorry.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you for the info! Tux had another, and it didn’t have any back feet. I’m shocked I haven’t passed out. This is a nightmare.


----------



## toth boer goats

(console):huggrouphug)

Oh my, I am truly sorry.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you Pam  I messaged our vet and am doing research into CVV. Hopefully we can get to the bottom of it and prevent it.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'm so so very sorry 

Here's a study from UMASS that might help figure things out though.
https://ag.umass.edu/sites/ag.umass.edu/files/pdf-doc-ppt/Cache_Valley_Virus.pdf


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you! The picture of the kid looks exactly like the one that is currently alive. The good thing is that they claim does that were infected show to have possible lifetime immunity. Very interesting read! This has been the wettest year yet, so I guess it makes sense. Just very upsetting. We will be taking a kid and the afterbirth to be tested to make sure it isn’t anything spreading throughout the herd. If this means we can’t breed in June/July, then we will change our breeding schedule accordingly.


----------



## Jessica84

I don’t know how I missed all this, I am SO SO sorry! Gosh I’ve never even heard of CVV before and I’m so sad I had to learn about it on your goats


----------



## ksalvagno

How terrible. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Your attitude and positive actions are amazing with what you are going through! THANKYOU! YOUR A GREAT TEACHER!


----------



## toth boer goats

When are the kids due to be born out of your new buck? Praying they will be OK.


----------



## Jessica84

Moers kiko boars said:


> Your attitude and positive actions are amazing with what you are going through! THANKYOU! YOUR A GREAT TEACHER!


It really is! I have nothing but respect for you and your way of thinking. I need to hang out with you and see if it rubs off on me lol I had a terrible kidding season once and I absolutely admire you for how you are handling it because I did not handle it well. I'm pretty sure I threw myself a pity party once or twice :/


----------



## mariella

If the CVV test comes back negative have the vet test for B12 deficiency.


----------



## SandyNubians

So sorry you are having to go through this:hug:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> Your attitude and positive actions are amazing with what you are going through! THANKYOU! YOUR A GREAT TEACHER!


Thank you! I think it's just something you learn after years of doing this. Sink or swim!! ️


----------



## CountyLineAcres

toth boer goats said:


> When are the kids due to be born out of your new buck? Praying they will be OK.


They are due in February! If it's CVV, no one else should be effected, and those two does will live on to breed just fine. It'll be a very easy thing to overcome.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hugthumbup)


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica84 said:


> It really is! I have nothing but respect for you and your way of thinking. I need to hang out with you and see if it rubs off on me lol I had a terrible kidding season once and I absolutely admire you for how you are handling it because I did not handle it well. I'm pretty sure I threw myself a pity party once or twice :/


Awe, I appreciate it! Don't worry, we've thought about giving up several times throughout the years. I see it this way: there's nothing we could do or could have done. We are just hoping for an answer that will have an easy solution. It's either move forward or fall behind! We have 10 total does confirmed for Feb, and I'd be lying if I said I wasn't worried.

I try to see the bright side. Both those does did a fantastic job kidding. They wouldn't have even needed my help if the kids weren't DOA and/or had messed up joints. I think after the loss of Nova, we have to remember how thankful we are that the does are okay and can live to kid another day. It's sad we lost the babies, but there's nothing stopping us from getting ourselves May kids! Have to stay positive, or you'll just put yourself in a hole.

I think we have all thrown pity parties for ourselves at one time or another lol. No need to feel bad!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We will be praying for your girls & babies! Ill be praying for you & your family also. Keep teaching us in all your grace & compassion. I appreciate you. I still drool when I see your new your Boer buck. He is gorgeous. Im sure your up & coming babies will be fantastic! And those beautiful bucklings...i cant wait to see their pictures in a few weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent. (pray)


----------



## Jessica84

Oh I sure hope you have flawless kiddings for the rest of your girls. 
How are Novas boys doing?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

The boys are amazing. They have taken to the bucket like champs with zero issues. Here's updated pictures I promised!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I’ll get pictures of the teeny dapple tomorrow. It was a little chilly today, so I thought tomorrow would be best for him.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my, they're SO SO adorable! I could just snatch them up and love on them all day. Such special little guys


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, they are really cute.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh they are stocky little things! And so dang cute


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness...i just want to sit down and let them each come up and snuggle with me. They are adorable. So precious! Oh they are looking good.
So glad to see them so healthy!


----------



## SandyNubians

Super cute! They all look so good. Little kitty watching the one is very cute:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Do we have baby buck dapple pictures yet? Are you keeping him all to yourself? I would love to see some. The other boys are so adorable. Cant wait to see the little guy. My youngest twins want to see the boys!


----------



## SalteyLove

How are Prize and her triplets doing?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> Do we have baby buck dapple pictures yet? Are you keeping him all to yourself? I would love to see some. The other boys are so adorable. Cant wait to see the little guy. My youngest twins want to see the boys!


Soooo cute!!!

We've had some unexpected events just recently, but yes, I will get some very soon! I can't wait to weigh them, too! The little boy is getting big enough that I can't just hold him in my hand anymore lol. It's making me kinda sad. They don't stay small forever!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

SalteyLove said:


> How are Prize and her triplets doing?


They are doing well! They now just get Wicked and Tux in trouble with Prize (because they are instigators lol) and camp out in the mineral feeder, so I guess their creep feeder will be going up this weekend. Then the bottle babies can move in! Maybe they can focus on something else other than making their mother a loose cannon.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So happy to hear ALL THE GOOD NEWS! You deserve it!


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

This teeny tiny handsome stud finally got his picture taken! We are over the moon with these boys.


----------



## toth boer goats

He is adorable.


----------



## SalteyLove

His face just really says "I'm growing my best to be huge!" How much does the little bugger weigh now? He really looks so healthy and good!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I will weigh them all tonight. I’ve very curious!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

In IN LOVE!!!!:wow:He is gorgeous! Oh what a cutie! I just want hold him ! He is sooooo cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

His white under his face..looks like a shirt collar! Ohhh he is cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat

What a handsome little man! He's a keeper


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you guys! We will definitely be retaining one of the three. The red buckling went to his new home on Saturday. We want to have at least one Zhaitan buck on the farm at any time... just in case.

The little tot is doing well! He’s 9.6lbs. He went from 0.22lb to 0.35lb ADG, so I’m happy. His brothers are 14.4lbs and 12.4lbs.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh! Good luck deciding which one to keep lol but I’m doing the same as you, from now on any bucks that I’m not ready to move along one of their bucklings stay as insurance. Learned that one the hard way! But you have some serious handsome boys here to pick from


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please tell " Little Tot" ..HAPPY THANKSGIVING! ..He is adorable...
Oh and HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU & YOUR FAMILY TO... LOL LOL!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Honestly have no idea how we will choose. They are gaining nicely as well! We will no longer use anything other than a bucket. Now, we don't have to despise our bottle kids lol. The black blaze has had a 0.84lb AGD over the last 5 days. The big dapple has had a 0.64lb ADG. The little dapple is still at 0.4lb ADG. Very happy with them!

Now we wait for our February kids...


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh they're looking great! If I raised boers I'd be begging to buy one. They're so sweet... I love baby boers they're just too cute with the floppy ears and roman noses...
I think I'll stick with my ND's though...smaller and easier for me.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I DO WANT ONE! I love that "little guy" . I just dont know how much you want for him. He is amazing.


----------



## Jessica84

Well you have to get him! (If mom doesn’t keep him) that way we can stay in the loop of how he is doing after he goes to a new home lol 
They are looking great! I’m also sold on the bucket. I’ll never go back. I even bought buckets for any bottle calf’s from here on out too. Are you using whole milk only or a mix or replacer?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

As of right now, we are planning on growing all 3 out to about 5-6 months old before we decide on who to keep. We may sell one at weaning as commercial, but that’ll depend on growth, structure, etc. I think time will tell how much they will be worth. Hard to say now when they’re so cute!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica84 said:


> Well you have to get him! (If mom doesn't keep him) that way we can stay in the loop of how he is doing after he goes to a new home lol
> They are looking great! I'm also sold on the bucket. I'll never go back. I even bought buckets for any bottle calf's from here on out too. Are you using whole milk only or a mix or replacer?


We are using whole milk, buttermilk, and evaporated goat milk. It's working well so far! Great gains still!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I really am interested. So please keep me in your mind. The smallest one is amazing to me. Thankyou


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How is the little man? Or should I say little leopard? He is so adorable. I was hoping you could give us some new pics of all the babies..even the savannas? Please? Thankyou!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I'm hoping to get new pictures soon! Today will be about getting their sire in with 12 does to breed for May 2020 kids. Very excited about what we will get!

The boys are absolutely terrible standing for pictures. They either won't stand still or are too busy crawling up our legs or chasing us to get a good picture lol. The savannas are much easier to picture!

I'll try to see what I can do!


----------



## toth boer goats

How is your handsome young buck growing out?
Do you have any updated pics of him?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou..cant wait to see him!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

toth boer goats said:


> How is your handsome young buck growing out?
> Do you have any updated pics of him?


If you're talking about Zhaitan (the sire to the kids), he just got put in with 12 does yesterday. He is 13 months old and looking amazing. We are so happy to have him!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

WOW:hubbahubba:
He is amazing! 13 months? Just Beautiful! 
Do you have any new pictures of the quads, & savannah kids? I know the little Red Man went to his new home. But the littlest one? Little Tot? Could I see a picture of him please? If you have time. Thankyou.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you! We did get a cute picture of Journey, our savanna doeling.


----------



## GoofyGoat

OH that's toooo Cute! 
Good momma laying so journey can climb around!


----------



## Jessica84

Awwww she’s growing so fast!


----------



## toth boer goats

He has grown quite a bit and looking really good.

Can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oooo Journey & dam are gorgeous. Beautiful muscling. They look fantastic! That new buck did a great job! Congrats!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We have a sneak peak of the results from those kids we had born last month. Our does are NEGATIVE for chlamydia, toxoplasma, and salmonella. The rest of the results (including the CVV bloodwork) should hopefully be in by the end of this week. 

The ODA is actually sending the specimens off to another lab to do further testing. Seems like a very strange case.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Do you think that is because of the CVV scare? Its best to have backup on lab work. That way no one can say the lab did not give accurate results. Or that this lab degraded the results. I would prefer all tests over such an unusual situation be treated this way!
My question, did the ODA, or any other organization notify any of you about the misquitos carrying this? Most of us use permithrin to prevent lice, mosquitos, fleas,& tics. And I would do more, if I would know that something like this was going on. 
I do hope they have an answer for you. . I had never heard of this before your situation. Im sorry you had to go thru this experience. Please keep us informed and educated about this horrible blood pathogen. 
Thankyou


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear those results, I agree with Moers above.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> Do you think that is because of the CVV scare? Its best to have backup on lab work. That way no one can say the lab did not give accurate results. Or that this lab degraded the results. I would prefer all tests over such an unusual situation be treated this way!
> My question, did the ODA, or any other organization notify any of you about the misquitos carrying this? Most of us use permithrin to prevent lice, mosquitos, fleas,& tics. And I would do more, if I would know that something like this was going on.
> I do hope they have an answer for you. . I had never heard of this before your situation. Im sorry you had to go thru this experience. Please keep us informed and educated about this horrible blood pathogen.
> Thankyou


I wouldn't say it's a scare. It's been in the US, Canada, and Mexico since 1956. It actually was first discovered in Utah (hence the name). It was found all across the country - from Texas to New York, Wisconsin to North Carolina, etc. It's all over, but it just doesn't seem to be much of an epidemic.

The more I read about it, the less intimidating it is. CVV is rarely transmitted to goats and even more rarely transmitted to humans. Research I've read claims that any animal infected seems to lifelong protection from the virus. It isn't life threatening to the mother, and it isn't contagious.

If infected during pregnancy, the fetus is normally reabsorbed at less than 28 days gestation. It likely won't affect the fetus if the exposure is past 45-50 days gestation. The small window of 17-22 days (between day 28 and day 45-50 of gestation) is when the fetus will typically develop deformities. Which I think is very interesting. In large herds, only a few tend to get infected, since the window of infection is so small.

If it's CVV, all we have to do is avoid mosquito season. It's been very wet this year, so I have no doubt that's why. We will be more diligent in using our pour-ons to prevent transmission to pregnant does when we move breeding to August. It's a very simple fix, luckily! Easy peasy


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I honestly have only heard of the West Nile Virus coming from misquitos..besides malaria in tropics. I had not heard of the CVV. I will definately be using more permithrin on my does. Our breeding month is August-Sept for my full size breeds. Sept-Oct for smaller breeds. 
Also in Okla. We tend to have 2 wet seasons..early May..then Sept. This year we flooded. After the flooding began. I was very diligent on applying the pour ons..due to large amounts of mosquitos. I just hope it was during the correct times. 
Thankyou again for all the education and information. I am so sorry about your losses.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Greats new, everyone!

ODA has finished their part of all of their testing and cultures! ODA has ruled out campylobacter, salmonella, listeria, lepto, Q fever, toxoplasma, BVD, and chlamydia. We are very happy.

The ODA is highly suspicious of the cache valley virus based on their necropsy results. That testing had to be sent out to the National Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory in Iowa. It is a very hard virus to isolate and that is the ONLY lab in the country that can do it.

We have the official okay to breed back the affected does. Everything should be just fine!

The pathologists are apparently very excited and having a heyday, since this is such an extremely rare case. I doubt there’s many documented cases of it affecting goats. I’m sure their minds have been blown lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That is amazing news to come from such a horrific situation. Im so grateful all is great with your does! Thankyou so much for all the informatio . Now...we just have to wait 5 months!


----------



## toth boer goats

YES!
So happy to hear everything is fine. What a terrible fluke that happened. :bighug:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hi..havent heard anything from your post lately
Havent seen any pictures of the boys or babies you had. If you could ,.would you post some? I would love to see little man...if you have time. 
All your girls & babies are beautiful. So thankyou for sharing!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Vet actually just called. It’s confirmed Cache Valley Virus. The two does were infected at about 37-48 days.

Wicked just got bred back to Zhaitan! Waiting on Tux to come back into heat. Cant wait to meet our February babies!

I’ll try to get pictures of the buck kids soon. We had a death in the family recently, so we’ve been swamped.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im so sorry for your loss. 
Yes this time of year is very busy with Family time, Christmas & kidding. I understand. 
Im glad you found the time and info on the infection of your does. That must be a big relief. 
I am excited to see what comes in Feb. You have beautiful goats. 
I would appreciate seeing him again. I am interested in him. Thankyou


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, never heard of Cache Valley Virus. Are the other goats going to be OK?

I am so sorry for your loss, prayers sent for you and the family.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

toth boer goats said:


> Wow, never heard of Cache Valley Virus. Are the other goats going to be OK?
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss, prayers sent for you and the family.


Most definitely! It isn't contagious and only happens once. Think of it like a weird form of chickenpox... it doesn't spread, won't harm anyone else, and you have an immunity to it after it's over.

Thank you, Pam!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I wish I could post a cute three second video lol. This is a screenshot from it! They just won't stay still.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhhhhhhh myyyyhh gooooodness! :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
They are soooo precious....you just made my day! He is amazing. You guys are so blessed! 
Thankyou! For posting those pictures! They are so healthy and strong!!! You are doing great things for them..thankyou


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my! They're too cute! Looking good


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my they are adorable. 

What a weird thing to happen, glad it is a one time thing.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you everyone! I got a picture of some of our 6-9 month old doelings that we will be breeding in the fall of 2020. Just thought I'd share! At least they stay still unlike the bucklings lol.

Toth Boer Goats - Pam, the three red doelings on the right (the red spotted on the fence, the red spotted next to her, and the loud red dapple) are all Rush daughters.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Your goats are beautiful! :inlove:


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww, the lil babies:inlove: Their ears are the cutest thing ever!

Wow, those girls are looking good. They should have some really nice kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The doeling to the far left..looks like your young buck. The one you use as your avatar picture. Very nice doelings..flat lines on back..nice width.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you everyone! We are definitely cutting back a lot in 2020 to make room for these young doelings. With Zhaitan giving us new kids in February and May... I suspect we will be retaining a good chunk of doelings lol.



Moers kiko boars said:


> The doeling to the far left..looks like your young buck. The one you use as your avatar picture. Very nice doelings..flat lines on back..nice width.


She definitely does! Her name is Pluff. We are super excited for her future. Wicked is another doe that is very similar to him as well. Seeing them side by side is quite trippy lol. We really like that color, so it's nice to have that with some awesome conformation to go along with it!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Here's an update on Wicked! She's doing absolutely fantastic. Her dam is the red doe right behind her. You can see Zhaitan's rear end in the background lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## billiejw89

beautiful goats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im soooo glad to know Wicked is well and ready to rebreed. I was so worried about her...with the loss and the CVV. So grateful its gone with no effects on her. She is beautiful.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moving the next group of does in the barn next weekend! We want to get them acquainted with each other in the maternity ward before kidding.

Here's a picture of one of the does, Honey! She's sweet as can beee.


----------



## GoofyGoat

She's a honey alright! She's beautiful with such a sweet face.
Good luck getting everyone settled in for their maternity confinements 
Can't wait to see the next group of kids.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Alright! Honey is a beauty. Hows my " little Dude? " Is he and his brothers doing ok? 
How many does are getting ready? Cant wait to see all the new babies! :clapping:
But for now.....:waiting:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thanks guys!

The little bucking isn't so little anymore. He's caught up to the middle sized buckling. The black blazed boy still outweighs them both by a solid 10lbs or more lol.

We have 10 total! It's going to be chaos. Then we have another 14 due in May. I think I'll have a meltdown by then, but I'll try to power through lol. We are planning on selling off 16 total adult does in 2020, so it's going to be hectic! Trying to get down to 24 total breeding does for 2021 kidding season.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

If you are like me...sounds like a great idea. It looks really awesome on paper. The numbers all look better and add up....but. ....who goes....who stays....
Yes...thats the flat wall I keep hitting. Lol lol. With all your fantastic does I dont envy your choices to make. It would be so hard. 
Awwww "little Dude" sounds awesome. Im so glad he is doing well. I really love the way he looks. I dont know if I can afford your goats. But if you decide to sell him. Please let me know..I would appreciate it. Im looking forward to seeing you new babies. The ones Ive seen are amazing. Sending you prayers for easy birthing and multiple healthy kidds and does.!


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty girl!


----------



## Jessica84

Awww Honey even looks like a sweet girl! Can’t wait to see what the rest of your ladies have, and I especially can’t wait to see them after a stress free easy kidding! You absolutely deserve it my friend!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica84 said:


> Awww Honey even looks like a sweet girl! Can't wait to see what the rest of your ladies have, and I especially can't wait to see them after a stress free easy kidding! You absolutely deserve it my friend!


Thank you! We have about 7 first timers and 3 seasoned does, so I'm a little more stressed than usual. The first timers are normally fine, but we rarely have kidded them out in a large group. That's why we will have emergency bonding pens to help ease my stress lol.



Moers kiko boars said:


> If you are like me...sounds like a great idea. It looks really awesome on paper. The numbers all look better and add up....but. ....who goes....who stays....
> Yes...thats the flat wall I keep hitting. Lol lol. With all your fantastic does I dont envy your choices to make. It would be so hard.
> Awwww "little Dude" sounds awesome. Im so glad he is doing well. I really love the way he looks. I dont know if I can afford your goats. But if you decide to sell him. Please let me know..I would appreciate it. Im looking forward to seeing you new babies. The ones Ive seen are amazing. Sending you prayers for easy birthing and multiple healthy kidds and does.!


We already have 9 picked out for sure, but we are still in a toss up for the last 7. The choices will be hard, but it'll be worth it! 2021 is what I dread the most. I will probably be in tears, honestly.

I'll let you know what we decide to do! It's getting harder and harder to choose between them. They get weaned next weekend, so hopefully all goes well!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I would not want to be in your shoes! With the Does Ive seen pictures of...i would not lnow what to do. They are amazing. 
Do you give lessons? Lol l ..I would take some from you. Lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Lol well if you took a look at the herd back in 2013, you probably be surprised! Improving is quite a long process, with so many mistakes along the way. I think the hardest part is finding farms whose animals mesh with your program.

I do mentor a friend of mine, so anyone is always welcome to message me with any questions! I try to be as helpful as possible.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh I do not envy you! Every year I always have a good handful of does that don’t really meet my standards, maintenance wise I guess you could say. Bullies, hard to catch, fast growing feet, singles, flat out brats blah blah. Last year was the first time I really put my foot down and sold good does that the only thing that were wrong with them was they just were not as good on the quality scale as most. I went from 70 to 35 does. I felt so so guilty! I’m still a little sad when I think of a few of them but so far seems worth it. It’s just so hard improving the long way. I run into the same thing as you, finding does that come from the same or close to management as I have. So I’m going the long way and just slowly improving quality but also keep the other important things (to me) in there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I have to FIND the program 1st. Lol. Its a concept of improving a breed. i just find some of what Ive been taught..just does not add up. I listen to these TGS people who are working dailey with their goats of all breeds and types. And it goes against what Ive been taught. So Im confused alot of time.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica, that’s exactly how it has been for us! I could look at the herd every year and say hmm... you, you, you, and you can go. Now, it’s getting harder because the quality keeps going up. Now I have to get pickier. I guess when it gets harder to choose who to sell that means you’re getting closer to your herd goals, right? Just wish it wasn’t so painful...

Moers, for sure. When we first started, we had zero help with zero mentoring. It was a crapshoot, and TGS was the forum I would always lurk on and learn most all the info I know and use today. Even fellow farmers who raised livestock (mostly cows and horses) didn’t know the first thing on how to raise a goat. They thought they all look ratty and fullblood boers only dropped like flies.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thought I'd share pictures of some of our kids from the 2019 crop in celebration of the NEW YEAR. They have been our best yet, but we don't plan on stopping there. We cannot wait to see what 2020 brings us in February and May!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oooo theres my boy! Little Dude
.They are all so BEAUTIFUL!
In the 2nd to the last grouping, the twins in front of mama..the dapple? Paint? Not sure of his coloring title(sorry) is amazingly thick. Looks older, and ready to show! That black has the show stance already. Wow! Talk about gorgeous. And you expect better? How?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you so much!!

The momma is a red spotted paint and she had a black dappled doe and a black buck. Those kids were just 3 weeks old! We still have the doeling, Maze. She is still a stocky beauty and definitely one of my favorite kids. Her dam is actually an ABGA 97% - and a true purebred cross. She is a 5th generation boer cross doe. Her great great great granddam was a straight up purebred Nubian doe. That makes Maze a 6th generation and 98%.

I plan on crossing most all of the doelings we retained to Zhaitan! I really think he could bring even more to the table. His boys are the only kids we’ve gotten from him so far, and they’ve impressed me every day.

I am all about pushing the envelope. Nothing is better than a beautiful Boer doe than a beautiful Boer doe with dapples to boot!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..now you know I want dapples...and you show me those pictures? They are amazing. I love the dapplez. The does that look like brown or black lace over a white body. Really turn my head
Which does did you retain? Any of the pictures above? 
Have you seen any boer x savannas? That would awesome...a dappled savanna? Ever seen one?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Gorgeous babies! May 2020 bring you more so I can drool over the pictures. I love boers and the dapples are gorgeous but I'm partial to black so the black dapples send me over the moon


----------



## Jessica84

Beautiful babies!!! Did I miss half these kids being born or have you been holding out on us lol either way very nice kids


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We retained a good chunk! Not all of the kids are pictured above, but we kept a total of 12 girls - most of them are the red and black dapples in the pictures. We are selling about 3 from the keeper pen, which honestly hurts my soul lol.

We have had boer/savanna crosses! We actually have an 88% boer who is a savanna cross, she’s a 3rd gen. She’s a white/red roaned paint. We had another 50% savanna cross, and she was a very cool red paint. I’ve never seen a dappled boer/savanna cross, but the breeds are so closely related that it would honestly just look like a dappled boer lol.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

GoofyGoat said:


> Gorgeous babies! May 2020 bring you more so I can drool over the pictures. I love boers and the dapples are gorgeous but I'm partial to black so the black dapples send me over the moon


Thank you! I'm with you there! Black dapples are one of my favorite patterns. Only one to top it would be a black dappled paint.


----------



## toth boer goats

All are beautiful kids.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moved the nine girls in a few days ago. They're fuzzier than ever! Here's a picture of a few of them enjoying their hay.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very nice looking girls! Nice birthing area! Good luck! Cant wait to see the babies this go round!


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Pretty girls!


----------



## SalteyLove

CountyLineAcres said:


> Moved the nine girls in a few days ago. They're fuzzier than ever! Here's a picture of a few of them enjoying their hay.
> 
> View attachment 169035


These nine are due in February?

Beautiful setup


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Yes, all 9 are due in February! The majority will be kidding from February 3rd through the 8th. We have a couple outliers on the 13th and 25th.

We cannot wait to meet the new babies!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhhh looking at all those hidden presents! Cant wait to see all the AMAZING DAPPLES:nod:
Ok..ok...just wanna see All the Babies!!!! :inlove:
Hows my Little Dude? Is he growing like crazy? :lolgoat:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Is that you? Hiding in the background? Pretending to feed the goats? Got caught? (rofl)(rofl)(shy)


----------



## CountyLineAcres

He’s growing great! It’s even harder to take pictures with how bad this weather is.

LOL no that’s my poor mother putting hay in their feeders.


----------



## Jubillee

Such gorgeous kids! Y'all are making me want Boers LOL. My husband had been talking about it actually.


----------



## toth boer goats

All look great.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

If you love nubians, you'll love boers! Same super friendly personality, but they're much quieter as a whole lol. Plus, who can say no to the floppy ears?!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Floppy ears & dapples!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok County Line Acres..the 2020 Kidding Tally is depending on YOUR DOES..& Jessica84 & Goofy Goat...Does! We need Does...So please go outand Talk to your girls! Thankyou!(dance)(rofl)


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Oh, you best believe I sat them down for a chat! First doe is due this upcoming Monday on Feb. 3rd. She looks super close. Really needing some good luck coming our way with some does!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I have faith in you. :goodjob:IM sure your Does are shaking in their stalls...:hide:after your "Chat"..:heehee:

Anyways...I cant Wait to see your kidds!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Haha I bet they are! Since males are the ones who are responsible for determining the sex, Zhaitan will be in the most trouble if we get more bucks! My girls are innocent lol 

Hoping for a positive outcome and healthy babies. We don't need a repeat of November.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh surley No Repeats! This is a new year...new beginnings! 
Yes...i went up and pulled Kinkys beard..and told him...No.more mini mes...I want girls! He just snorted and walked off. Titan just chewed his cud..then winked..(rofl)


----------



## CountyLineAcres

LOL maybe Titan has plans for you! I hope you get does too. Make everyone happy in 2020!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well so far...the Naughty winking Titan.:devil: Has given me twin Bucks. Then Twins 1 doe 1 Buck...and another Doe who isnt sharing .....yet...lol lol ..3 to 1 is NOT does...:haha:
(dance)


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Great news! Starting 2020 off right! Love delivered TWINS. She was the only one out of nine that we didn't have an exposure date for. She never visibly came into heat or had interest in Zhaitan.  Guess they were keeping it a secret.

We got a black spotted traditional DOELING and a red traditional buckling. This is Zhaitan's first doeling for us!


















I will get more pictures tomorrow!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## Jessica84

Awwww a huge congrats!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay!!!!:great::wow:
New Year! New babies!!!! SUPRISE!!! Bet you cant stop Smiling!


----------



## NDinKY

Congrats!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh this is wonderful news after your rough start Kidding this season! CONGRATULATIONS! They're adorable! I'm so very excited for you, you must be over the moon.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you so much everyone! I really appreciate your kind words. Dazzle’s water just broke, so we will be having more born today! Super excited!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well????? What did we have????:waiting:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I guess the universe is working against us. Had our very first live c-section in our whole 7 years! Lost solid black twins - buck and a doe. Dazzle’s cervix wasn’t dilating, and the kid’s head kept turning downwards.

We rarely have any issues, so these last few months have been insane.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh dang it  I thought for sure your bad mojo came and left. I can’t talk you now sorry I am. How is mama doing? How are YOU doing?


----------



## GoofyGoat

CountyLineAcres said:


> I guess the universe is working against us. Had our very first live c-section in our whole 7 years! Lost solid black twins - buck and a doe. Dazzle's cervix wasn't dilating, and the kid's head kept turning downwards.
> 
> We rarely have any issues, so these last few months have been insane.


Oh no! I'm so sorry about the kids. How's Dazzle? Is she going to be ok? 
I'm so sorry you're having such a rough Kidding season  I'm heartbroken for you... I was so hoping after Love gave you those beautiful babies you'd be on track for a better outcome.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh Im so sorry. I just knew it was going to get easier for you. 
You have been taught so much about the insanity of pregnancy woes. Each test does teach us. You have learned what to do in most situations. There must be a reason. Maybe from your honesty, how many of us learn how to decipher signs to know what to do. 
Im sure you & your husbands hearts are hurting. Im so sorry. I wish I could help. Sending prayers to you..and protection for all your does. (pray)


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica84 said:


> Oh dang it  I thought for sure your bad mojo came and left. I can't talk you now sorry I am. How is mama doing? How are YOU doing?


We thought so too! We rarely ever have issues. Maybe the occasional butt-first or head-down positions every few months that take 2 minutes to fix, but serious issues rarely happen more than once every year or two. Craziest thing is that Dazzle has kidded TWICE for us before with zero issues. Makes me wonder why now?

She is doing okay so far! We are going to check on her in a couple hours to see if she's comfortable.

Me? Well... I could be better. I'm just glad we didn't lose her yet. The vet said 2/3 of his goat c-sections result in a successful recovery. He thinks if she lives, then it's very likely she could be bred again. The odds are in her favor for now! Plus, her daughter Taz is due Wednesday, so I'm really looking forward to those babies!



GoofyGoat said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry about the kids. How's Dazzle? Is she going to be ok?
> I'm so sorry you're having such a rough Kidding season  I'm heartbroken for you... I was so hoping after Love gave you those beautiful babies you'd be on track for a better outcome.


Thank you! She's good so far. She got up and kinda wobbled on her knees for a moment. The vet said she will probably be out of it for a couple hours still. He even thinks she could go back with the girls tomorrow (we will probably give her a few days). Seems like he has high hopes!

I thought so too! Love's baby girl is the only thing giving me hope, I'll tell ya. She is a sassy, angry doeling. If a day old doeling can be tough as nails, I think I can learn a lot from her lol.



Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh Im so sorry. I just knew it was going to get easier for you.
> You have been taught so much about the insanity of pregnancy woes. Each test does teach us. You have learned what to do in most situations. There must be a reason. Maybe from your honesty, how many of us learn how to decipher signs to know what to do.
> Im sure you & your husbands hearts are hurting. Im so sorry. I wish I could help. Sending prayers to you..and protection for all your does. (pray)


Thank you so much! I think the universe wants to play a game and see if we will tap out lol. I know these girls are good kidders and great mothers. I have faith that things will go smoothly here on out!

I have learned more in 3 months than in 2 years. I will definitely put my knowledge to good use!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no, I am sorry to hear that.

Prayers for mama and babies. :hug:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Baby picture time!!!
The doeling has my heart.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh they're so sweet!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh so Sassy little doeling..the buckling looks like an gentle soul. Hes even smiling..he knows he is pretty! 
Now is that moon spots on the doeling,or just dapples? They are both beautiful!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you guys! We still have to decide if we will make him into a wether. I think we will know once the majority of the girls kid out this week.

Moers - we don't really call them moonspots in the boer world (and I have read conflicting definitions used by dairy breeders, so it confuses me sometimes), but yes she has white, grey, and tan spots. The grey will turn a creamy color once she grows! The tan could lighten, stay the same, or darken, and the white will stay white.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Whatever they are called...she is beautiful!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you!! Hoping for more like her!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well ...if that buck if yours doesnt do that for you...we need to " HAVE THE TALK"mg:
I honestly pray for your problems with labor & delivery to STOP! For this to end and wonderful easy kiddings to be.(pray) 
And yes..I honestly hope theres a little:devil: in each and everyone thats born. We dont want you bored..now do we? (shy)


----------



## rebelINny

I'm sorry you lost the kids and hope Dazzle pulls through for you. Good luck with the others.


----------



## CaramelKittey

CountyLineAcres said:


> Baby picture time!!!
> The doeling has my heart.
> 
> View attachment 171209
> 
> View attachment 171211
> 
> View attachment 171213
> 
> View attachment 171215
> 
> View attachment 171217
> 
> View attachment 171219


They're beautiful! They are so photogenic! Mine either lick, or run away from the camera. Congratulations on the cute kids! 
I hope everything turns out OK with Dazzle. It's always heartbreaking to lose kids. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm sorry about Dazzle and the twins. I hope she recovers for you.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent your way.

Those kids are adorable.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all for your kind words! I went to check on the does this afternoon and saw that Dazzle had passed away. We are heartbroken.

Currently contacting the vet to ask if there’s anything that could have been done. We are looking into potential mineral deficiencies that could’ve caused her lack of desire to push and difficulty dilating. It’s not like this was an old or problem doe.


----------



## CaramelKittey

CountyLineAcres said:


> Thank you all for your kind words! I went to check on the does this afternoon and saw that Dazzle had passed away. We are heartbroken.
> 
> Currently contacting the vet to ask if there's anything that could have been done. We are looking into potential mineral deficiencies that could've caused her lack of desire to push and difficulty dilating. It's not like this was an old or problem doe.


I'm so sorry for your loss. I know this is a hard thing to think about/do, but you may want to consider getting a necropsy done to see if anything was wrong. 
I hope everything turns out OK. Once again, I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure you and your family were her favorite people ever, and I'm sure she was happy to be in the greatest care a goat could ask for. :hug:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

CaramelKittey said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I know this is a hard thing to think about/do, but you may want to consider getting a necropsy done to see if anything was wrong.
> I hope everything turns out OK. Once again, I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure you and your family were her favorite people ever, and I'm sure she was happy to be in the greatest care a goat could ask for. :hug:


Thank you! More than likely, the c-section caused complications. The vet said there was a 1 in 3 chance she doesn't make it. I think we would just be wasting money at this point.

Just waiting on the rest of these does to kid. We have 5 due now through Saturday.


----------



## rebelINny

I'm so sorry you lost Dazzle


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no, I'm so very sorry! ((HUGS))


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no. I'm so sorry.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all! We didn’t expect it. She looked fantastic this morning. Just thankful we still have more to kid. We need some more babies to cheer us up!


----------



## toth boer goats

I have to ask if you monitoring her lower inner eyelid coloring and gums? 
She may of had a slow bleed out, which wasn't caught in her uterus from when she began hard labor, before the C-section. Or the vet torn her getting the kids out. Just a thought.

I am so sorry for the loss. 

I recommend getting another vet who knows how to do a C-section. For the vet to say his work is not good odds, that is very concerning and a red flag.
I have heard of many C-sections and they have been a good outcome. :hug:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We never saw Dazzle go into hard labor. She never pushed unless the vet was examining her. The kid was positioned correctly, but her cervix wasn’t dilating quite like normal, and she had zero desire to push.

Yes, the earlier a c-section is performed, the better chances of survival for both doe and kids. It is minimal risk when done early - something like 90% are successful. However, once you’ve been trying to pull the kids without success for quite some time, the chances of survival for dam and kids does start to diminish.

During the c-section, the vet said she had no evidence of tears, and there was no contamination in her body cavity. I got to watch the entire thing, and it was very clean and precise from what I could tell.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness. This is exhausting. You guys have had a tough delivery season. Im so sorry. Im ready for this bad lesson to end. Youve got the answers. So the universe needs to back off! You both need lots of healthy babies and No More Problems! Ok?
Prayers to you & yours(pray)
Dont you dare give up! You are stronger than all of this. Im sorry for the loss of Dazzle.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you! We got five does ranging from day 147 to 152. The wait is killer!


----------



## SalteyLove

I hope the five don't all kid on the same day! 

Flawless easy and healthy deliveries of twin dapple does all around! C'mon final five!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

It’s looking that way! We have 3 does overdue, 1 due today, and 1 at day 148. They’re all playing games with me!

Thank you SalteyLove! Does! Does! Does!


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent. 

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thinking pink...thinking pink...sending pink thoughts and prayers...
I really hope and pray you get some gorgeous healthy babies soon with textbook easy kiddings! you sure deserve it.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

China gave us twin bucklings! She was a champ and everything went well!


----------



## Jessica84

YESSSSSSS!!!! A huge congrats! You deserved a easy kidding.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you!!! I did have a little bit of trouble with the black boy coming head first, but we did it! The dapple is even larger and luckily came out with one foot, so he didn’t need help at all.

They came out swinging. They’re feisty boogers!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou for the GREAT NEWS! YAY TWINS! GOOD DELIVERY & HAPPY HEALTHY GOOD LOOKIN DAPPLES! :wowwoot):wow:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Whahoooooo!
Yipeeeeeee!
YAY FINALLY!!!!
Oh it's about time you had a happy kidding! Oh, I'm so so happy for you! They're beautiful babies!
Congratulations

Way to go China! Good girl!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you guys!! China's boys are thriving and already taking charge of the big pen lol.

MORE good news! Rose kidded at 6am this morning to a black dappled buck and a black dappled DOE.  Yay! She would have been just fine without me there, but I didn't want to take any chances. Doeling is the louder dapple. She looks just like her momma did when she was a baby but black.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! A DOELING
Awe, they're adorable congratulations 
Yippppeeeeee! Whahoooo!
Happy dance!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you!! Now we have 2 Zhaitan doelings total. I need at least 3 more for myself and several more to sell. Hopefully these girls can help me out!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay:neat::wow::wow:KEEP UP THE EASY HEALTHY BIRTHINGS!!! GO BABY GO!!! BRING ON THOSE DOES!! FAT, HEALTHY, & SASSY!


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice! Love how flashy they are!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, congrats, so cute.
Glad you got a doeling.


----------



## rebelINny

Beautiful


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all!

Honey just kidded a single red spotted buck! The boys are currently winning, so I'm hoping the girls catch up soon.


----------



## GoofyGoat

AWWWWW! Congratulations he's a handsome little guy


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a pretty boy! Is that ANOTHER Zhaitan buck? Sure looks like him! Good looking!


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Such beautiful colors


----------



## Moers kiko boars

On the first picture of China's boys. The one laying down...looks like a tiger. Soooo cool! Love those markings:inlove:
Give China a treat! She did GREAT!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thanks guys! We had ANOTHER doe, Taz, who is a first timer kid tonight. She gave us triplet BUCKS. Lol I am happy they're thriving, and everything went great. Just a little sad that we had 6 kids born today and only 1 was a doe lol. 10 kids so far for 2020, and only 2 doelings! ALL are sired by Zhaitan. I think he needs a talkin' to...



Moers kiko boars said:


> On the first picture of China's boys. The one laying down...looks like a tiger. Soooo cool! Love those markings:inlove:
> Give China a treat! She did GREAT!


Those are Rose's kids - one buck and one doe. Sorry if I made it confusing. They are called tiger dapples, so you're exactly right! I am so glad we got a tiger dapples doeling!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No..I misunderstood. I like that look. So neat! Youve had 10? Wow! Thats awesome! All been easy & good too? YAY! (dance)


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Yes! They’ve all been textbook easy peasy kiddings! I’ll be sure to grab new pictures ASAP.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Way to go Taz! Good girl, giving momma an easy time. You get a bag of animal crackers for that.
It's time to have a one sided discussion with that buck of yours though...80% bucks...really Zhatain get on the ball sir...momma needs girls!

Congratulations though


----------



## NDinKY

Very pretty! Sorry they’re mostly bucks, glad they were easy kiddings though.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh I am so happy for you I can’t even begin to tell you! They all are so handsome and pretty! So you have 2 left?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thanks everyone! Yeah... I’m not too psyched about the 80% bucks, but 2020 isn’t over YET. Maybe he has several twin and triplet does waiting for us... hopefully lol.

Jessica - yes! We have two left bred to Z (one due today - another on the 15th) and one bred to our homebred buck, Rocky, due on the 25th.

...then 14 in May. Biggest group yet!


----------



## Jessica84

But those 80% bucks are healthy and stunning! No matter what your wanting your going to get the opposite :/ 
Oh boy your all spread out too! I have mixed feelings about them being spread out, but Christmas all spread out? That’s pretty awesome lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.

I am thinking the next doe to kid, will have all does.  :kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica - Exactly! We have a list of people wanting fair projects, too, so they won't be freeloaders lol. We gotta get them gone!

Yes, I love love having groups of girls go because it eases my stress and makes for an extended Christmas lol.

Toth - I hope you're right! How about two sets of twin doelings?


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, that will work. 
:kid3::kid3:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thinkin' pink!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

While we wait, I got some pictures of the kiddos!

Rose X Zhaitan doe

















Rose X Zhaitan buck









Love X Zhaitan buck









Love X Zhaitan doe









China X Zhaitan buck 









China X Zhaitan buck

















Honey X Zhaitan buck









Taz X Zhaitan buck 

















I didn't get any pictures of Taz's other two bucklings. They're a little too small to be chilling in the snow.


----------



## GoofyGoat

They look awesome!


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Absolutely gorgeous babies!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you both!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..I WANT ALL THOSE BABIES! OHHHH They are soooo cute!:inlove::inlove:
If I win the lottery..can I have them?
They are really striking! I cant tell you..how grateful i am you are having easy birthing!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you!! We are truly blessed.

Here's a little collage of all the black dapples we have gotten so far in 2020. No, you're not seeing double. These are five different kids!

The last two are both does!  Yay!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwwww Mom its cold! They are preciouse and Im grateful each one came without any problems! Man they are good looking! Good job! Your years of hard work & research are showing!


----------



## GoofyGoat

They're breathtaking little men! Flashy little ladies! Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh your babies are so precious!!! Congratulations!!! Sell some of those boys to someone in Oregon!! Lol. We don't keep bucks on our property. 

Ohhh I didn't realize you were kidding! And I'm asking you stuff about ultrasound machines on the other thread! Yikes! Sorry! Your babies are so precious!!

I'm so sorry to hear about China and yr loss
We had something similar happen a couple years ago. I just started a new thread about that because I didn't want to ask a question here. This thread is about yr birthing at yr farm.

Congratulations on your beautiful babies!!


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Beautiful!!!


----------



## daisysmaid




----------



## NDinKY

They’re all stunning! I love the dapples!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh I really like that dapple black head. She is going to be a looker for sure!!!


----------



## rebelINny

They are all so adorable. I LOVE the red spotted buckling


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all!! I am so excited about the color we've gotten!

Taz had triplets as you all know. We decided to pull the red boy as a bottle baby, since Taz is a first timer.

Look at that face!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

@Buck Naked Boers - Thank you. I will check out your post! It was our girl Dazzle. China is alive and well, luckily. Taz is Dazzle's daughter and had triplets a couple days ago, so she would have made her momma proud!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh.my...im looking at the size of that back leg for a triplet!
He is a cutey. Even without dapples...and thats alot for me(rofl)
Your gonna spoil him rotten ! Im jealous!!!! Not really have fun...you have worked so hard this year. Enjoy him!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

LOL he's a cutie for sure! Just 5lbs too.  As much as I love them all, we hope to find him a new home within the next week!


----------



## GoofyGoat

CountyLineAcres said:


> LOL he's a cutie for sure! Just 5lbs too.  As much as I love them all, we hope to find him a new home within the next week!


Looks like @Moers kiko boars needs to take a drive to Ohio for a buddy for sweet Stuffer....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I Can Do That..
But I bet CountyLineAcres wont let me near that baby...not until she spoils him rotten!:heehee:

:neat:


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Moers kiko boars
BUT YOU NEED HIM ....That way we can keep track of him too and see how awesome he is next breeding season to your new doe


----------



## CountyLineAcres

LOL you two are too funny! This boy will unfortunately be sold without his papers, since I can’t watch him grow out. I know Moers wants an ABGA fullblood! We are still waiting on Moers’s favorite dapple boy to hit the 5-6 month mark.

We always love visitors! We just had someone travel 12 hours to pick up a yearling buck from us, so there’s no excuses lol.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Speaking of Nova's boys, here's a super quick picture I snapped the other day. We weighed them, and they were 52, 54, and 64lbs with a 0.58-0.62lb average daily gain. They are 13 weeks old! We are very happy with their gains. They have the savanna bucks beat!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I WANT ONE!

please!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

If you let me buy Little Man.:squish:.ill be up there...no problem! Ill fly up..and he & I will drive back! Be best buddies. It be a rental car..He be talking with me the whole time!:gottago:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I will definitely keep you updated!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Good news again!!

Denali just kidded two beautiful, healthy twins! One buck and one DOE. The buck is a red dapple with white, grey, and possibly black or brown dapples.

The doeling is a black dapple! But not just that. She has a half black, half white face. I am stoked! She reminds me a lot of her grandmother.

Better pictures to come this weekend!


----------



## SalteyLove

Very cool, congratulations


----------



## Jessica84

Yay! And you got a doe :hearts: a huge congratulations


----------



## NDinKY

Congrats! They’re beautiful!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Fantastic! too much cuteness and you got your doeling!
WHAHOOOOOO!
Yipee!
Yay!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Go Doelings Go! Such a pretty face! ANOTHER easy delivery!!:clapping:
All the dapples! So.precious!!


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Beautiful. Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats

You have 3 doelings now?

Congrats, so cute.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you everyone! Yes, finally 3 doelings! That's... 11 bucks to 3 does lol. Here are some updated pictures! Not even 24 hours old yet lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my, they're so sweet and precious! But mamma they got cold toes..poor babies! Burrr!


----------



## daisysmaid

beautiful!!!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

They are so beautiful! I LOVE the dapple coloring on them too! They are so stunning! :wow:
It's a shame I live so far away..and don't raise Boer goats. Otherwise, I'd be racing @Moers kiko boars up to your farm to get those beautiful kids!


----------



## rebelINny

Beautiful. The buckling looks like he's smiling


----------



## ksalvagno

Just way too cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my...she is adorable! :inlove:They are all amazing. When is the snuggle party? :hugo you send invitations?:hbd: Or is it come as you are? :imok:how long can I stay? :hello:is it ok if I bring my dirty dozen to play? That would be sooooo much fun! :heehee:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

You guys are all so kind! Thank you!!! I really appreciate the sweet comments.

I’m excited for these kids. Besides the color, they have the potential to be some of the nicest animals we’ve owned. I’m already seeing great bone, width, and muscling on his week old babies. His 13 week old bucklings are also getting better every day!


----------



## CaramelKittey

CountyLineAcres said:


> You guys are all so kind! Thank you!!! I really appreciate the sweet comments.
> 
> I'm excited for these kids. Besides the color, they have the potential to be some of the nicest animals we've owned. I'm already seeing great bone, width, and muscling on his week old babies. His 13 week old bucklings are also getting better every day!


I'm so happy to hear they are doing well! Are you planned to register them with the ABGA? I'm sure they would be stunning in the show-ring!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice kids.

Glad you have at least 3 doelings, man what a bucky season for you.

How do they do in the snow, do they get out of it on their own? 
Does it freeze their feet and legs?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

CaramelKittey - Yes, doelings will most likely be ABGA registered, because we are planning to retain at least 5. With only having 3, it makes our decision on who to keep much easier.

The bucks are a little different. We already plan on wethering 3 of them and 1 is a commercial bottle baby. We currently have 5 that we are will grow out to 5-6 months to make the final decision on if they deserve papers. Who else we wether will determine on if these two remaining girls want to give us bucks or does lol.

Toth - Thank you! Them being all black dappled makes me a little more cheerful. 

I put them in the snow outside the barn for a maximum of 60 seconds. I don’t need long to take these pictures. They’re natural models!

No issues with frozen legs. I make sure it isn’t windy or currently snowing. They’re back in the barn nursing mom before they can blink.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww gotcha.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Just got twin doelings from Rendezvous! One red paint and one red doe with a white mark under her chest.

I will post pictures ASAP!


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Congrats


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You GO GIRL! Give Zhaitan a big hug! Took him awhile, but he got it right!(dance) im soooo happy for you. Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you! He’s almost 50/50 with does and bucks now. Yay!


----------



## GoofyGoat

CountyLineAcres said:


> Just got twin doelings from Rendezvous! One red paint and one red doe with a white mark under her chest.
> 
> I will post pictures ASAP!


Yay! Way to go, I'm so very happy for you!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Congratulations! Finally, does! Great job Zhaitan, and great job Rendezvous too!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Here are the baby pictures I promised!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwww! They're precious!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you! I’m not a huge fan of solid reds, but I’m really liking both of them. It helps that the red girl has a few hidden spots. Their dam had the fastest growing twins last year, so I have a feeling these two will be chunks.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I think the full red is smiling. His little cheeks are showing. Talk about a cute pair! They are!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Aww! They look so sweet! :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable, I love solid reds and all colors.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Surprising new today! Cava had her THIRD surprise baby outside. She was covered by Z once back in October. We didn't think she was bred, and I checked her for pregnancy and didn't see a thing. WELL apparently she was hiding a buck kid!

I have no idea when she had him today. He was just up, dry, and nursing in one of our goat huts. I don't know how she's fooled us so many times lol.










Also, here's a cute pictures of some of the Z babies! We are loving them!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Cava you sneaky little lady!
Congratulations on your newest!
That's a very cute batch of babies piled up there...it's gotta bring a big smile to you daily!


----------



## daisysmaid

️️️ congrats!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Okay!!! Its Snuggle Time in the Z family! They are adorable. And a Suprise Paint Buckling? Ohhhh how sweet! So so happy for you guys! (dance)
Put all their pictures in our Tally! You deserve to SHOW THEM OFF! WOOHOO!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all! Yes, plenty of smiles are to be had in the barn. Makes all the hard work and stress worth it!

I'm caught up in the tally! Just need to post this boy and whatever Pearl has on Tuesday. Cannot wait


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on all those kids! Looks like you are having a good year!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Yes, thank you! It was a very rough and weird start, but everything is coming together and getting back to normal it seems!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh I Must have been in lala land and missed this! Huge congrats! Such a beautiful baby!!! I love paints. I honestly think they are my favorite


----------



## CountyLineAcres

They’re my favorite too! I would have all paint and dappled paints if I could lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, she was a sneaky girl. She fooled you and technology. :haha:

Congrats, that looks like a nice big kid there.

Love the many kids huddled there too.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you Pam! Yes, he was a chunky 11.6lbs.


----------



## rebelINny

Wow congrats on all the beautiful kids.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## CountyLineAcres

Zhaitan's second doeling finally got a name. Introducing ACR3 Zhaitan's Mystic Rose (aka Mystic). Now to just name Rendezvous's twin girls!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a beauty. The name fits her.


----------



## SandyNubians

A beautiful name for a beautiful doeling! ohlala: I just want to snuggle with her!


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How are you? I havent seen you on here very much. Everything going well? Do all the Z babies have you busy? Hows MY LIITLE MAN? Do you have a current picture of him? He is probably huge by now. I just miss seeing him. 
I bought the doe , 100 % Boer. She is very gentle and sweet to me...She runs from my hubby..lol guess she doesnt like men...lol Ive already fell head over heels for her. She is short & wide. Hopeing shes preggo. 
I just wanted to catch up with you. Miss hearing from you. So take care. Hope to see you on here soon.!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I'm back with news! Sorry for being MIA, but we have had quite a busy week.

Pearl finally ended our kidding season until May! She kidded yesterday afternoon. She gave us a black buck and a red dappled doe sired by Rocky. They are both extremely small at 4.6lbs each.

Here's Cava's surprise buckling that was born last week:









Here's Pearl's doeling! We were planning on selling Pearl and retaining a doe kid, so we are over the moon that we got one. My father is the one holding her, and she is TINY.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Cava's boy is gorgeous, I love his markings, but that little doe WOW...she's a keeper!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well goodness..glad you are back. What a darling suprise paint buckling.he looks healthy. And that precious tiny doeling. She is amazing. Love the color! :inlove:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you both!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

CountyLineAcres said:


> Thank you both!!


It's so great to see happy posts from you after the hellacious start to this Kidding season...I'm SO SO happy for you!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

GoofyGoat said:


> It's so great to see happy posts from you after the hellacious start to this Kidding season...I'm SO SO happy for you!


Thank you so much!! Things are finally back to normal. We rarely ever have this much drama lol. Things are typically smooth sailing. But that's goats for you... always trying to prove you wrong!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> How are you? I havent seen you on here very much. Everything going well? Do all the Z babies have you busy? Hows MY LIITLE MAN? Do you have a current picture of him? He is probably huge by now. I just miss seeing him.
> I bought the doe , 100 % Boer. She is very gentle and sweet to me...She runs from my hubby..lol guess she doesnt like men...lol Ive already fell head over heels for her. She is short & wide. Hopeing shes preggo.
> I just wanted to catch up with you. Miss hearing from you. So take care. Hope to see you on here soon.!


The Z babies are definitely keeping us busy! They are impressing me more every day. Your little boy is definitely not so little anymore. Hopefully they will stand still long enough for me to get a picture lol. They're 3 months old now and more rambunctious than ever!

So happy to hear about the doe! I cannot wait to see what you get from her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey there. Have you had any time to get a current picture of My little Man? If you do, I would love to see one. I probably wouldnt recognize him. Being about 5 months old? 
Im so glad all is better now!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey there. Have you had any time to get a current picture of My little Man? If you do, I would love to see one. I probably wouldnt recognize him. Being about 5 months old?
> Im so glad all is better now!


Ill try my best to work with the weather we have! They're still only 3 months old. Just babies


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Congrats!!! Such adorable babies!!! Why does Ohio have to be so far away from Oregon!!!? Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very cute.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

awwww I remember the day those boys were born and wow how they have grown! :hubbahubba:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I got some cute pictures of a few of the doelings today!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Fantastic looking little ladies! They're so adorable I just want to sweep them up and love on them.


----------



## daisysmaid

Wow!!! Love them ️ Gorgeous girls!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What pretty doelings. The first one is soo shiny she looks like she is ready to show! Just Gorgeous!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Gorgeous, adorable, beautiful babies! What an exciting couple months of babies after a rough start. 
Can’t wait to see more new babies in May, but you’ve deserved a break for now.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all so much! We are super excited to watch all the girls grow out.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## ksalvagno

What beautiful girls!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ohhhh they are so adorable!!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Pearl's little tater tot is finally 8lbs! She was a teeny weeny 4.6lbs at birth on Leap Day.


----------



## SandyNubians

She is so stunningohlala: She will grow up to be an amazing girl, even if she is a bit small!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She has really grown in such a short time. Just beautiful! Definately a fine featured doe.! Shes a knockout!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, she is cute.


----------



## ksalvagno

Coolest coloring!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Pretty big girl now! She's gorgeous


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thanks guys! I’m expecting the dark grey to lighten as she grows. I’ll have to do side by side pictures as she changes!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Had to share some updated pictures of one of the buck kids. He is 6 weeks old, and I'm in love!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my...he has grown. He is looking very promising. What is his weight? Beautiful width on his chest. Nice width and good length. But I need a Butt shot. He does look awesome. Its hard to look for conformation with all that dapple beauty ...at least it is for me. Is that my little Dude next to him?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you! He is bootylicious! Hands down his best feature lol. I’ll have to get an update. He’s currently 35lbs with a 0.6 ADG. 

It is not! Your little dude is probably double or triple that size lol. They’re currently outside where it’s a mud haven due to all this rain.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness...what a great ADG! He is only going to get better. Hes at his akward stage. He will be amazing at 1yr
Boy...he is nice!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice kiddo.


----------



## J4Julz

Oh my! What a huge buckling! my eyes are popping out...! That's only 6 wks?

@CountyLineAcres I love looking at pictures of your herd, as they are really nice examples of good conformation and healthful care. Stunning colors to go with all that super buff goodness. Wow, over and over!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all so much! It’s so rewarding to see our work pay off after all these years. Now if the weather could cooperate, we would be golden lol.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

He is soooo adorable!!
Have you sold all yrbucklings?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Not yet! We have not even begun to list any of our Z bucks. We are growing them out until they are 5-6 months first. Our exception is a purebred buckling that will be listed at weaning and any commercial bucklings.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh ok! Well you have beautiful kids from Z!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I have updated pictures of one of Zhaitan X Nova's bucks at 4 months before I trimmed his hooves. Nova was the doe we lost due to a uterine torsion. She ended up having quad bucklings. This was the teeny 4lb baby. With such a rough start, I am so impressed!


































@Moers kiko boars - this is your favorite!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ohhhh he’s SO adorable!!
Why can’t Ohio be closer to Oregon!!? I love his colors!!

Actually if it keeps raining I could just row to Ohio in a boat! Ugh! I’m SO tired of the rain! Quarantine wouldn’t be so bad if we could work outside!! Ugh.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Totally agree!! We practically have a lake in front of our house, and the goats are about to go swimming. I just hope we have a dry summer this year! I swear it only stopped raining for 2 weeks in July


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ugh!!!!!
Ok so "note to self....do not move to Ohio...too much like Oregon. " Lol!

On a side note tho...if you moved to Oregon you'd fit right in!! It would seem like you were still living in Ohio and you'd be in our state so we could buy yr goats!! I think that's a great idea! We need Boer lines here from Ohio!!! Lol!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Lol yes! Well, there’s always transport options. We have purchased bucks from CA and OR. It’s a long haul, but the ability to diversify is worth it!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yes that’s very true!
How much did it cost you to transport a goat that far?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

IOOOOOOOOOOOOO THATS MY LITTLE DUDE!!!! :inlove:OOOHHHHHH HE IS GORGEOUS! I STILL JUST LOVE HIM SO MUCH....OH HES SO BEAUTIFUL....
HE IS SO AMAZING!!:inlove: i still WANT HIM!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

He's still adorable! He filled out beautifully!


----------



## toth boer goats

He looks nice.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thanks all!! Our next doe kids as soon as May 5th. Can't believe it's so close!



Buck Naked Boers said:


> Yes that's very true!
> How much did it cost you to transport a goat that far?


Typically $200-$300, but it depends so highly on how many, how far, and who's transporting.


----------



## J4Julz

Beautiful young buck!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh ok! Thanks for sharing that information about transportation costs.


----------



## Jessica84

Gosh your babies look great! You have done a amazing job with them


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you guys! Weaning is next Friday. Hopefully will have more pictures to share!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Uh oh weaning already!...ear plug time! Better stock up...you know how loud those boys can be!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh Boy..More Pictures!!! :heehee: cant wait to see all the babies all growing up ! :inlove:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I wanted to share some updated pictures of the February doelings! All are sired by Zhaitan except for the little red/grey dapple sired by Rocky. The girls range from 8 weeks to 13 weeks. I can tell already that these ladies are some of our best yet!

May is just around the corner. We will have about 11 due starting tomorrow!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Wow! Flashy colors!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Wow! Can't believe it is kidding time again! Can't wait to see the new babies. 
Your bucks and doelings look beautiful. I love the coloring, and they look perfect to me conformation-wise! I don't have meat goats, but they sure do look perfect to me!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:hubbahubba::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::hubbahubba::hubbahubba:
Need I say more?(pic)


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> :hubbahubba::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::hubbahubba::hubbahubba:
> Need I say more?(pic)


:haha:We ALWAYS need more pictures. (pic)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:up::clever:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Especially of ( my) Beautiful Buckling!!! Hint hint hint. Talk about :dreams:GORGEOUS!!!:hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all! I love the color, but I’m mostly impressed with how nicely they’ve been growing. All are square and stout. They’re new and improved versions of their dams lol - which is definitely the goal!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> Especially of ( my) Beautiful Buckling!!! Hint hint hint. Talk about :dreams:GORGEOUS!!!:hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba::hubbahubba:


Good new, bad news. Bad news is your little dude won't be up for sale. Good news is he's going to be right alongside his sire!

He's the buckling that ended up being the best of the quads, so he will be the one that stays for now. You have a good eye! He is such a great buck. We will be selling his brothers once the weather gets a little nicer. It's going to rain all week. Ugh.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well thankyou for saying I have a good eye. He has always looked top quality in confirmation & coloration. I do love him. I do want to purchase a doeling that he sires, that would look like him. And it looks to me as though their are some lovely up & coming does that will do just that for me. I cant wait to see what he produces. He is amazing. 
Im soooo grateful hes proven himself to you. Hes amazing.


----------



## Jessica84

Awwww beautiful kids CountryLineAcres! I would be all around impressed with them too if I were you


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking really good.


----------



## daisysmaid

I want one!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> :up::clever:


:haha:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all!! We just had our first May kids born yesterday. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## CaramelKittey

CountyLineAcres said:


> Thank you all!! We just had our first May kids born yesterday. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


Congratulations! Can't wait for pictures! (woot)


----------



## spidy1

my favorite is the black tiger!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

spidy1 said:


> my favorite is the black tiger!!!


Mine too! She is the exact color of her dam but in black. I was hoping to get another from her granddam who kidded Monday, but we got a cute little red spotted doe instead.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We were planning on getting Nina into the barn on Monday, since she was due Tuesday. We were running behind, but we got everything ready for her! So... we go out to feed before we bring her in and see that she won't leave the hay feeder. My mother sees a chicken by her, and then another little creature with four legs. That little cutie was a doeling! She must've been born hours ago, because she was already dry and nursing.

These pictures are of the little doeling at 24 hours old.
















Here is a picture from the moment we discovered Nina and her little tot.









The story isn't over yet! It was strange because Nina was and is a BIG girl. That doeling didn't look like she took up that much space. Still, we brought everyone inside, but we still needed to hay the group. I go out into the paddock, and while I was putting hay into the feeder on the side of the gate, I found a little baby boy hidden in the hay! I quickly brought him inside and Nina was overjoyed to see him.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im soooo glad you found that little guy. They all look great! Thats unusual :inlove:for the Doeling to have more color than the buckling! Wow..both healthy & happy! Great story!:squish:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im soooo glad you found that little guy. They all look great! Thats unusual :inlove:for the Doeling to have more color than the buckling! Wow..both healthy & happy! Great story!:squish:


Lol right! It's almost always a loud dappled buck and solid doe. I'm thankful it was the other way around this time!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh they are so adorable!! Congratulations!! Hope your May kiddings all go well!

We have babies arriving in June. We can’t wait!!￼


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Oh they are so adorable!! Congratulations!! Hope your May kiddings all go well!
> 
> We have babies arriving in June. We can't wait!!￼


That is so exciting! Hoping for good weather in your area. Our May has been 32 degrees and cloudy so far!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

More babies yesterday! We got a red dappled doe and solid black buck. Momma Millie was one of our very first doe's we bought when we first started this adventure. She just turned 7 in February. It means a lot for us to see her babies every year. Might end up naming this cutie Millie's Mini-Me aka: Mini. Probably will be a keeper and Millie's replacement for when she retires.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh look at that precious face! Sooo cute! Im just going to have to come up there and do some major snuggling :squish:with these little ones! Might even take a picture of that good looking buck baby:goatkiss: I so dearly love! Just wishing and dreaming! :heehee: Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my, look at that adorable face, cute baby. :inlove:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you both!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yes we’ve had a bit too nice of weather past couple days. We were 90 today. Yikes! Back in 60-50s next wk. ugh. Crazy weather.

Ohhhh she’s so cute!!! Congratulations!!! And black buck! We’ve been trying to find a great black buck near us. So far haven’t found one we like.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, that is crazy weather.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Updated pictures of one of the November 2019 Zhaitan X Nova bucklings. This little bucket baby is now 103lbs at 6 months. Hopefully we will get updated pictures of the brothers tomorrow!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:hubbahubba::hubbahubba::nod::nod::nod:❣❤:wow::wow:


----------



## MellonFriend

mg: What she said!:up:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Hes so beautiful!! I hope some of your bucklings go to the NW......do you have any going to Oregon?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all.

Not at this time! Maybe in the future.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Wow! I can't believe I missed the babies..again. 
They are beautiful though! Congrats!
Who is due next?


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

CaramelKittey said:


> Wow! I can't believe I missed the babies..again.
> They are beautiful though! Congrats!
> Who is due next?


I have dates but no one seemed to want to follow them lol. So I'm uncertain! Wicked looks like she will pop any minute. Panda has been grunting nonstop... Nebula and Jellybean are technically due today. Eve, Wicked, and Panda due Wednesday.

Here's Wicked's udder yesterday (with Eve in the back chowing down)! Like mother, like daughter lol. Her dam is Nina who kidded the first doeling in May. Who says boers can't milk?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Your going to have a kidding party! All 4 does will go together. Hey I gotta admit, your does arent only pretty, they are smart:bookgoat:. They have this Doe Code down. Lol lol :haha:


----------



## CaramelKittey

CountyLineAcres said:


> I have dates but no one seemed to want to follow them lol. So I'm uncertain! Wicked looks like she will pop any minute. Panda has been grunting nonstop... Nebula and Jellybean are technically due today. Eve, Wicked, and Panda due Wednesday.
> 
> Here's Wicked's udder yesterday (with Eve in the back chowing down)! Like mother, like daughter lol. Her dam is Nina who kidded the first doeling in May. Who says boers can't milk?
> 
> View attachment 180983


Wow! I've never seen an udder than big on a Boer! She's looking good. Can't wait to see what she has.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I’ll keep you all updated! These ladies are driving me insane. I bet when one goes, they’ll all follow suit. It’s going to be a busy busy week, I think.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well get all your supplies ready. :reading:Grab you some vitamins, energy drinks(cheers), rollar skates, and start practicing. You gotta get good on the skates! You can do this. Besides,,if you cant stop, thewall will help you! :imok:Get the cameras out. I gotta see this..
:heehee:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Wow I’d say wicked is having three. Just a guess. Lol. What a udder!

Yep boers do get pretty good sized udders.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We are really hoping for just two! However, if three gives us a better chance for doelings... so be it lol.


----------



## CaramelKittey

How are they today? Any mucus or other signs of labor? :waiting:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

CaramelKittey said:


> How are they today? Any mucus or other signs of labor? :waiting:


Nothing yet! We have 2 overdue, 3 due tomorrow, and 2 does with unknown dates. Several have had noticeable belly drops, but they still won't release the hostages.


----------



## CaramelKittey

CountyLineAcres said:


> Nothing yet! We have 2 overdue, 3 due tomorrow, and 2 does with unknown dates. Several have had noticeable belly drops, but they still won't release the hostages.


(rofl) Well then..I guess the *DOE CODE *strikes again!
Thank you for telling me. Can't wait to see what they all have. So..you only have 7 does left to kid, right?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Lol right! They’re ridiculous.

We have 7 in the barn, but we still have 2 does outside. They’ll be brought in once closer to their dates. Just need to kick the weanlings out of the barn, so we can open the barn to the paddock. 

So that leaves us with 9 left! Hopefully not majority bucks again...


----------



## CaramelKittey

CountyLineAcres said:


> Lol right! They're ridiculous.
> 
> We have 7 in the barn, but we still have 2 does outside. They'll be brought in once closer to their dates. Just need to kick the weanlings out of the barn, so we can open the barn to the paddock.
> 
> So that leaves us with 9 left! Hopefully not majority bucks again...


Thank you.
I hope so too! Do you still have all of the kids that were born on your farm, or have you sold some of them? Any pictures??? :happygoat:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

CaramelKittey said:


> Thank you.
> I hope so too! Do you still have all of the kids that were born on your farm, or have you sold some of them? Any pictures??? :happygoat:


Yes! I posted some of the February girls a few pages ago. They're growing like weeds! I still need to get pictures of the Feb bucklings though lol.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Wow! They are stunning, all of them!
I think I have to pick a favorite though--the doe in front on the last picture.
That coloring is so beautiful, and I've never seen anything like it before! 
:wowthumbup):wow::wow::inlove::wow::hubbahubba:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

CaramelKittey said:


> Wow! They are stunning, all of them!
> I think I have to pick a favorite though--the doe in front on the last picture.
> That coloring is so beautiful, and I've never seen anything like it before!
> :wowthumbup):wow::wow::inlove::wow::hubbahubba:


Thank you! Yes, she is a real cutie! That grey will eventually fade to a cream color, too. I wish they stayed that color.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Wicked kidded earlier today! I have been so busy lol.

We got one red paint buck and one black dappled doe! Pictures coming tomorrow.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ohhhh Congratulations!!!! We can’t wait to see the kids!! Glad all went well!!

They must have been good sized kids! I thought for sure she had three kids!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Congratulations!
I'll be here early tomorrow morning waiting for pictures. :waiting::haha:
It's great to hear you have gotten so many dapple babies! They are stunning. Zhaitan did good! Just needed more does from him.


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you guys! I still need to weigh, but the buck is probably 8-9lbs, and the doeling is probably closer to 3-4lbs.

Panda is in labor now, so I’m hoping for some does!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww sounds like adorable hostages finally escaped! And now rolls in #2. Hope you have your red bull to drink and rollar skates! So Happy for you! Sending prayers for all happy easy kiddings! Take care...see all your pretties when you get a chance!


----------



## MellonFriend

No rush, obviously you are busy, but the file you attatched doesn't seem to be working, I can't seem to see it... Maybe it's just me though.

Yay Panda! Bring on those does!
:kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures of Wicked and Panda's babies!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh hope all goes well with panda! Congrats!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thanks guys!! I will get pictures of Panda's kids tomorrow - twin BUCKS. UGH. One solid black and one red dapple, so the bucks pull ahead again lol.

Sorry, idk why Wicked's kids' pictures weren't working.

Here are the cuties!! Just look at that dappled DOE. My heart is so full!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh goodness they are adorable!!


----------



## MellonFriend

What precious cutie pies! :angel:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well isnt she a Sassy shiny doeling!  just adorable...and just love that little red. Soooo cute!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Nebula also just kidded a black dappled doeling (like Wicked's) this morning!

Lace is also in prelabor right now. AAAAHH.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Wow! Sounds like you are busy!
Just look at those beautiful babies. They are precious. :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww. :inlove:


----------



## Tanya

Its almost as if the brindle is saying "look at me"


CountyLineAcres said:


> Yes! I posted some of the February girls a few pages ago. They're growing like weeds! I still need to get pictures of the Feb bucklings though lol.
> 
> View attachment 181073
> View attachment 181075
> 
> View attachment 181077
> 
> View attachment 181079


----------



## Tanya

CountyLineAcres said:


> Thanks guys!! I will get pictures of Panda's kids tomorrow - twin BUCKS. UGH. One solid black and one red dapple, so the bucks pull ahead again lol.
> 
> Sorry, idk why Wicked's kids' pictures weren't working.
> 
> Here are the cuties!! Just look at that dappled DOE. My heart is so full!
> 
> View attachment 181273
> 
> View attachment 181277
> 
> View attachment 181275
> 
> View attachment 181279


Such beautiful babies. Send more. Its addictive.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Tanya said:


> Such beautiful babies. Send more. Its addictive.


:up::clever: :nod:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I’ll totally send more pictures ASAP.

I just dealt with two does giving birth simultaneously lol. Not good odds though. Lace had a solid black buck and a red doe. Panda has one huge solid black buck. We have 4 does left to kid!


----------



## CaramelKittey

CountyLineAcres said:


> I'll totally send more pictures ASAP.
> 
> I just dealt with two does giving birth simultaneously lol. Not good odds though. Lace had a solid black buck and a red doe. Panda has one huge solid black buck. We have 4 does left to kid!


Congrats on the babies!
Can't wait to see what the last four have. Hopefully dappled doelings! :inlove::storkgirl::inlove::kid3:


----------



## Tanya

Congratulations.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok you gotta keep up. Dont let them see you sweat...it will be worse:haha: congrats on all the new babies. I know you are busy. But im sooooo grateful it wasnt like it was earlier! Enjoy the chaos!(headsmash) Lots of snuggle time coming up!!!!:bighug:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok you gotta keep up. Dont let them see you sweat...it will be worse:haha: congrats on all the new babies. I know you are busy. But im sooooo grateful it wasnt like it was earlier! Enjoy the chaos!(headsmash) Lots of snuggle time coming up!!!!:bighug:


They like to see me frantic. I'm so glad everything has calmed down now.

Yes! This is what our season is normally like. Easy kidders, great mommas, and happy babies!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cant wait to see your picturez! :great:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ohhh wow! Sounds like a really busy past 24 hrs! Glad all has gone well tho!!

Wow you have a lot of bucklings you said right? What are the buck and doe numbers for babies now?

Wonder if this is a buckling year? I’m wondering if Rey who’s due in June will be having a buckling. She’s getting a decent bag already!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:hughighfive)(thumbup)


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Ohhh wow! Sounds like a really busy past 24 hrs! Glad all has gone well tho!!
> 
> Wow you have a lot of bucklings you said right? What are the buck and doe numbers for babies now?
> 
> Wonder if this is a buckling year? I'm wondering if Rey who's due in June will be having a buckling. She's getting a decent bag already!!


I believe we had 9 bucks to 5 does in February. Now, we are at 5 bucks and 4 does so far this month. That would make the total 14 bucks and 9 does. Luckily, we still have 4 more does to kid. Really hoping for the best!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Here's Nebula's black dappled doe born yesterday!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I really like Nebulla's doeling she is going to be amazing. Im interested in her.


----------



## CaramelKittey

What a beautiful girl! I love the fact that she has one black ear and one white ear. She is stunning. :inlove:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> I really like Nebulla's doeling she is going to be amazing. Im interested in her.


I agree! If she has her dam's front and sire's rear, she's going to be our best doe to date! Now I just need more doelings from Z. All we have to sell are two solid reds. 



CaramelKittey said:


> What a beautiful girl! I love the fact that she has one black ear and one white ear. She is stunning. :inlove:


Thank you! Me too! It seems that we are seeing more and more white ears from Z. I find it so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Tux just kidded, so that's it for the Zhaitan 2020 kids! We have 30 kids from him - 18 bucks and 12 does. Not too shabby!! We are planning on keeping 10 of 12 does for next year. I guess we will be in dire need of a new buck lol.

We had a solid black buck from Blaze and a black dappled doeling from Eve two days ago. Today, Tux gave us a black doeling and a red dappled buck. Only Miley is left to kid bred to Ozark.

Here's Eve's doeling from Monday


----------



## MellonFriend

They are all sooooo pretty!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! You got some really nice kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww shes a cutie. Im so thrilled all these new babies & no problems !:great::clapping: so happy for you. Zhaitan did really well in throwing colors! Comgrats!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you guys! It was great to see everything go so smoothly. Miley just kidded, so it is officially over! It has been a great season!

33 kids total / 20 bucks and 13 does

Here's Tux's buck from today:


----------



## MellonFriend

Congrats on an awesome season! (woo)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Now will he keep this coloring, or will this change? He difinately has a heavier chest than your others. He appears longer legged too. Hes a cutey. You have done very well on your pairing and colors. Do you give lessons? I would love to learn about color in genetics.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Yes! He is very stout yet leggy. Only 9lbs but looks much larger. I'm really liking the bone, but babies change so much, so we shall see how he grows!

In our experience, these grey dapples will change to cream, tan, or an off-white. While he will keep his spots, they'll probably lighten up a lot.

You know I am always willing to help! I can definitely answer any color genetic questions you have regarding boers. I've been studying it a lot over the years.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, so cute.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers has requested more pictures of her favorite buck kid from November 2019.

This was him as a little baby! He was the tiniest thing and about half the size of his siblings. I could easily carry him around in one hand.
























Here he is - just turned 6 months.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou sooo much. Hes still #1 in my books. Just love that Sassy little Dude! 
Thankyou!:wow::hubbahubba:


----------



## Jessica84

Whoa!!! He looks amazing!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow nice.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all so much!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my he turned out amazing! Congratulations on wrapping up such a crazy Kidding season. You had such a rough start but thankfully ended beautifully!
Tux's little man is breathtaking and @Moers kiko boars little guy is well...WOW!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Every time I see his pictures..i cant stop drooling! Lol :hubbahubba: get me a napkin!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

You are all so kind! Thank you.

Here are Miley's boys! Walking out to the paddock gave me quite a surprise. They are sharp!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very nice bucklings. They look a little bigger boned also.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

OH my goodness Carly they are all SO ADORABLE!! So do you have all your boys spoken for? Are any of them headed NW at all? When do you sell your boys (what age) and how much do they sell for? Congratulations! They are just precious!

So the buckling you had a photo of that is 6 mo, is he sold? Or are you keeping him?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Buck Naked Boers said:


> OH my goodness Carly they are all SO ADORABLE!! So do you have all your boys spoken for? Are any of them headed NW at all? When do you sell your boys (what age) and how much do they sell for? Congratulations! They are just precious!
> 
> So the buckling you had a photo of that is 6 mo, is he sold? Or are you keeping him?


Thank you!! Not all our boys are spoken for yet. Our February bucks should be listed in a couple months. We typically sell them at 5-6 months. That 6 month old buckling we just posted is the one we are keeping. His quad brother is heading to Texas in June!

I can message you details.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Here are our three black spotted doelings from a couple days ago! We are so thankful.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my, they are so cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Do we have Attitude? (dance)Or just feeling as good as we look? :inlove: Very nice doelings.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you both!

We definitely have a LOT of attitude. They are going to be handful lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## GoofyGoat

What a bunch of gorgeous Doelings frolicking about! They're amazing! You have your hands full but in the best way imaginable! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod::up:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you GoofyGoat!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Awe they are adorable! They are having fun on yr farm you can tell that!! Congratulations! Beautiful does!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok county line..got anymore cute babies to show us? Or should I ask for any more Zhaitan mini-me's running around? :run:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Funny you say that!

I thought our 2020 season was officially over LOL. Joke's on me! About 4 months ago, our electric fence went down during the night and Zhaitan took it upon himself to scale the fence and get in with our old lady who's turning 10 in November. We were planning on breeding her one last time in July and then retiring her for good.

Checked her a few days ago with the ultrasound tomorrow to be certain she wasn't pregnant. There was no way! Wrong! I saw at least 2 if not 3 kiddos! She's due June 25th.


----------



## toth boer goats

mg:ops2:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well..What a good looking young husky buck to end her breeding lifeohlala:. I bet she is still smiling! :haha:Ill pray for her an easy delivery. And she has healthy kidds and an easy kidding!:kid3::kid2:
Cant wait to see what she has. Please keep me.posted on her.


----------



## ksalvagno

Just beautiful!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well..What a good looking young husky buck to end her breeding lifeohlala:. I bet she is still smiling! :haha:Ill pray for her an easy delivery. And she has healthy kidds and an easy kidding!:kid3::kid2:
> Cant wait to see what she has. Please keep me.posted on her.


Most definitely! She's always been a great mother and super easy kidder. I'm hoping for a possible keeper, since we are selling all her daughters and granddaughters this year except for one. She's had quite an impact on this farm!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

ksalvagno said:


> Just beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Updated pictures of the 3 month old babies! They're growing so fast. Tough decisions are being made. We are retaining 10 Zhaitan daughters from Feb and May, so we are selling his two red doelings. I'd keep them all if it were up to me lol.

Doelings:
















































Bucklings:


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! They are growing so nicely!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well the reds are sweet! But I understand your decision
They all look really good. Your study and hard work is paying off!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you! Even keeping 10 doelings is pushing it lol. Whatever we keep, we have to sell others to make room. I am also hoping to get a few does on leads to really show off their structure. We will see how it goes!


----------



## toth boer goats

Getting big.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

toth boer goats said:


> Getting big.


That dapple is a Rush granddaughter!


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Goat Zhaitan (currently 1.5 years old) out for a couple pictures the other day after a quick hoof trim! Posting here to show the sire to most all the 2019-2020 kids. His last kids this year are due June 25th!

Love this chunk!


----------



## MellonFriend

:hubbahubba:
Is he clipped or is his hair just that perfectly tight to his body?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow:hubbahubba: He has really filled out from his last year.pictures! Very very nice. How is his attitude? Is he still easy to work with? He really produces nice.kidds. Youve done well on him!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

MellonFriend said:


> :hubbahubba:
> Is he clipped or is his hair just that perfectly tight to his body?


His hair is just nice, short, and sleek naturally. Only hairy part of him is his mane!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow:hubbahubba: He has really filled out from his last year.pictures! Very very nice. How is his attitude? Is he still easy to work with? He really produces nice.kidds. Youve done well on him!


Thank you! He is so extremely sweet and gentle. We will be trying to set up our first goat with a prong. We are using him as a guinea pig because he's so tolerant!


----------



## goatblessings

He is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im sorry I dont know what you mean by set up our first goat with a prong. Would you explain please? Thankyou


----------



## CountyLineAcres

goatblessings said:


> He is absolutely stunning!


Thank you!!



Moers kiko boars said:


> Im sorry I dont know what you mean by set up our first goat with a prong. Would you explain please? Thankyou


It's how they're set up in the show ring on a collar with their head high.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

They are beautiful babies!! And your buck is really amazing! Congrats! They all look beautiful!! 
Hope all continues to go well for your farm!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

CountyLineAcres said:


> Goat Zhaitan (currently 1.5 years old) out for a couple pictures the other day after a quick hoof trim! Posting here to show the sire to most all the 2019-2020 kids. His last kids this year are due June 25th!
> 
> Love this chunk!
> 
> View attachment 183269
> View attachment 183271


WOW! Just saw him and MAN do you know how to make me jealous:heehee: AMAZING looking guy(thumbup):great::inlove::hubbahubba:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all so much!! He’s the healthiest and hardiest buck we have ever had. Can’t say anything but great things!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Photo update on the Feb bucklings! Absolutely loving these boys. Just turned 4 months last week.
Who's your favorite?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

CountyLineAcres said:


> Photo update on the Feb bucklings! Absolutely loving these boys. Just turned 4 months last week.
> Who's your favorite?
> 
> View attachment 183831
> 
> View attachment 183833
> 
> View attachment 183835


Umm all of them!!!!:hubbahubba::inlove: Wow! Your doing an amazing job(thumbup):goodjob:


----------



## Tanya

Each one is so grand. I like the red one most though.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you both so much! They’re definitely our best buck crop yet. All this hardwork is finally paying off!


----------



## mariella

I love the Red Dappled paint! He is so handsome!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

mariella said:


> I love the Red Dappled paint! He is so handsome!


Me too! He is ABGA 98%. I tracked his dam's pedigree all the way back to a gorgeous white nubian - his great great great great granddam. You wouldn't know there's any nubian except for the fact that his dam has a gorgeous udder!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok you..good thing no Butt shots..my heart couldnt take...(embarrassed)
Well you know my favorite..that black & cream. He is sound all over. Nice consistent mass. No overload anywhere. Hes probably an awesome mover/ like a locomotive. His build over the well boned legs. Striking face shape, just a complete put together look for someone so young! The reds are amazing also. I havent seen anything less that great from you. :goodjob:


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok you..good thing no Butt shots..my heart couldnt take...(embarrassed)
> Well you know my favorite..that black & cream. He is sound all over. Nice consistent mass. No overload anywhere. Hes probably an awesome mover/ like a locomotive. His build over the well boned legs. Striking face shape, just a complete put together look for someone so young! The reds are amazing also. I havent seen anything less that great from you. :goodjob:


He does look great on the move - no doubt about it especially with his cute wrinkles lol. He definitely had the nicest roman nose out of the group, so you have a good eye for not even seeing it. I love a wide horn set. Probably one of my favorite things next to a great roman nose!

Thank you


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Black one! But I’m trying to get black in my herd. So I’m a little bias I guess! He’s so pretty tho!!
They are all pretty bucks!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Black one! But I'm trying to get black in my herd. So I'm a little bias I guess! He's so pretty tho!!
> They are all pretty bucks!


Lol thank you! We love the color black, too. We've been slowly converting our herd to mostly black based. Just takes forever!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I forgot to let you guys know that the 2020 kidding season is finally over for us! Rue kidded a few days ago. I went out to the barn to check on her, since I saw something funky on the cameras, and found a black doe and a black buck with a few spots.

Since this is probably her last kidding (retirement here she comes!), we were super happy to get a doe. Rue's reg. name is La Niña Roja (meaning "the red girl" in Spanish). Therefore, I decided to name her girl Fe (faith), but we will spell it as Fay, so everyone knows how to pronounce it. I haven't decided on her full registered name, so I'll have to brainstorm that.

Meet Fay!


----------



## J4Julz

You have such beautiful babies!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Look at that long legged baby girl! Shes going to be tall!. Shes a cutey! Wheres her brother? Is he ok? What a way to retire.....twins! Awesome!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> Look at that long legged baby girl! Shes going to be tall!. Shes a cutey! Wheres her brother? Is he ok? What a way to retire.....twins! Awesome!


Thank you! I'm hoping she will be a nice big girl like her dam. This was when Rue was 5 years old back in 2015. She's always been a great doe!









Brother is doing great! I didn't get any pictures of him until now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh I bet Feh will be. She has her dams legs for sure. Ohhhh hes a cutie too. Both nice healthy twins...Mom did GOOD! CONGTRATS!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

awe they are adorable! Wow mom looks just like a doe i have! lol. They could be twins!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you! I hope yours is a big sweetheart too!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Well....actually she is a sweetheart. But verrry smart too. She knows how to unlock a stall! So we have to make sure too and bottom locks on stalls are latched. So far she doesn’t know how to unlock bottom latch! Lol
She’s the one too that I can’t figure out how to get weight off! She’s only eating hay and pasture!
Also she is the one who didn’t take for pregnancy this year. She came home from being with the buck and was peeing blood/red pee. So she’s caused me stress. But she can be very sweet when she wants to be. But she’s figured out when your 240,250,260 lbs that you can push around other goats. 
She’s my sons goat. Otherwise I probably would have sold her by now. 
She has produced really nice babies too. I really want to breed her again.


----------



## Boers4ever

I had a show whether that refused to stay in his pen at the show! I locked the gate with hay string and while we were gone he chewed it off and started roaming around the show barn. When we came back someone had caught him and buckled a halter around his door. I was so embarrassed! 

I hope your goat breeds back soon. I’m having the same problem with one of mine. She had a miscarriage at the beginning of the year and now she won’t breed again. 

Super cute babies!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

@Buck Naked Boers - I am so sorry to hear that! I really hope she breeds for you soon.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Just had to share this picture of Mystic. She turned 5 months on the 7th! These kids are just getting better and better. Hands-down the best crop yet.


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you both!


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..Here we go AGAIN!!!:hubbahubba:..how embarassing..drooling all over myself!:heehee: She is just Beautiful! You are really doing great things with your bloodlines!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok..Here we go AGAIN!!!:hubbahubba:..how embarassing..drooling all over myself!:heehee: She is just Beautiful! You are really doing great things with your bloodlines!


Thank you so much! Nothing is more rewarding than seeing improvement every year!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Here are our weaned May 2020 bucklings!

See anything wrong with these pictures? Where'd my dapples go?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are gorgeous! The dapples...are ALL IN THE GENES!(headsmash):inloverofl)(rofl)(rofl)
Just out of curiosity..are you going to beeed one to a Trad. A paint. And a dapple doe? See what you get?


----------



## toth boer goats

What happened, LOL. 
I think they didn't get the memo from the dapple convention.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> They are gorgeous! The dapples...are ALL IN THE GENES!(headsmash):inloverofl)(rofl)(rofl)
> Just out of curiosity..are you going to beeed one to a Trad. A paint. And a dapple doe? See what you get?


Lol the funniest part about breeding dapples is that there is no guarantee! Every single buck kid has both a dappled dam AND dappled sire AND a dappled twin sister! It's kinda comical.

Probably not. We do enough breeding of solid does to dappled, paint, and trad bucks, so I have an idea of what will be thrown. A lot of these boys have a white spot or line somewhere, so I'm sure new owners would love to experiment!



toth boer goats said:


> What happened, LOL.
> I think they didn't get the memo from the dapple convention.


Right! I'm just glad all the dapples went to their sisters.


----------



## toth boer goats

:heeheehighfive)


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thought I'd share yet another update of the 2020 kids!

We have definitely been cull happy with just five remaining 2020 bucklings once the last group heads off to the sale barn. I am so happy with the quality of the kids this year. They have exceeded our expectations! Here are a few updated pictures of our 2020 bucklings and doelings.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Very beautiful! Glad you got some dapples from Zhaitan. They are stunning!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GOATS! mg:...How do you cull? I wouldnt be able to:bonk:...they are all AMAZING!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you both!

@Moers kiko boars - It is a challenge for sure! I'm trying my best to improve the colored boers, so I just keep that in mind with every buck.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well from what I see..youre doing a great job. They are beautiful. Keep it up!


----------



## GodsGarden

Wow! I love your goats. They are so chunky and pretty.


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## CaramelKittey

The black and white dapples are gorgeous, but I LOOOVE the tan and black ones. :inlove:


----------



## Boers4ever

WOW your goats are beyond words! Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you so much!



CaramelKittey said:


> The black and white dapples are gorgeous, but I LOOOVE the tan and black ones. :inlove:


I used to prefer the stark black and white, but the tan is really growing on me! Glad you love them!


----------



## Tanya

Aaaaawwwwwwww


----------



## CountyLineAcres

My updates are getting fewer and fewer now that these Zhaitan doelings are getting so big!

We did weigh our youngest doelings a couple weeks ago. They are gaining fantastic with an average 0.5lbs a day. They averaged over 80lbs at 4 months with the largest being nearly 90lbs! They're growing even faster than our February born kids. Never thought I'd say that!










































I had to add a picture of Dice, one of the older Feb does from this past weekend. They're maturing great! I need to get a weight on them. Their brothers weighed in at 130lbs+ a couple weeks ago, so I'm thinking these Feb 2020 girls are currently 110-120lbs+.


----------



## MellonFriend

You must be polishing their coats. It's the only way to explain that kind of shine. They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Now this is where we wanna be next year before we move to texas, we are working on implanting some really good genetics from up here in our herd, might just have to visit you on the way down :heehee:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

They look absolutely gorgeous:inlove::goodjob:


Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Now this is where we wanna be next year before we move to texas, we are working on implanting some really good genetics from up here in our herd, might just have to visit you on the way down :heehee:


Oh wow your moving to texas?


----------



## Goataddict

They are stunning:inlove:


----------



## CaramelKittey

They are so beautiful! Love their coloring. :inlove:
And their coats are so shiny!
The top line of the first doe is so level!


----------



## ksalvagno

They look great!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness. .. again so beautiful! Dice is Beautiful. She has really blossomed. The first doe.with the black face, deep red and tan. Is that a paint or dapple? is she quad colored? She is amazing. I always enjoy looking at your beauties. They are very impressive
Just wow! 
Now...wheres the bred does? With prego shots? Waiting to see your up & coming...


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

Iluvlilly! said:


> They look absolutely gorgeous:inlove::goodjob:
> 
> Oh wow your moving to texas?


Yep moms sick of the cold weather lol we don't have an exact date of when we move but sometime next year probably


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Yep moms sick of the cold weather lol we don't have an exact date of when we move but sometime next year probably


Lol I don't blame her, it sure does get chilly!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you all so much! It is so very appreciated!



MellonFriend said:


> You must be polishing their coats. It's the only way to explain that kind of shine. They are all so gorgeous!


LOL luckily that shine is all them! I love to see it! They'll be losing that glossiness once those fuzzy winter coats come in.



Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Now this is where we wanna be next year before we move to texas, we are working on implanting some really good genetics from up here in our herd, might just have to visit you on the way down :heehee:


We always welcome visitors! Our small farm isn't anything crazy special, but we've definitely worked hard with the genetics we've created!



Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness. .. again so beautiful! Dice is Beautiful. She has really blossomed. The first doe.with the black face, deep red and tan. Is that a paint or dapple? is she quad colored? She is amazing. I always enjoy looking at your beauties. They are very impressive
> Just wow!
> Now...wheres the bred does? With prego shots? Waiting to see your up & coming...


We have to preg check the girls and see when they're due! We were going to have 8 kidding in January but about half came back into heat this month. I am so sad! We are going to have a crammed barn while it's flooding outside in the spring. We should have 22 total kidding from Jan to May - ALL but 4 are going to be bred (or are bred) to Zhaitan. The other 4 are bred to Zhaitan sons.

Thank you! She is a dapple! She was actually black when born and lightened to a dark mahogany and black. She had grey and white dapples when she was born, and the grey lightened to a cream. Some people call them "tri-colors" but I don't. Here is her as a baby... she has definitely matured fantastically: 









She is the one in the middle here:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow..she has really filled out and basically changed colors. Just Beautiful! 
Thanks for all the information. I always look forward to see what you bring into this world.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

Omg you make me want one so bad and I only have dairy goats!! lol.. They are all so beautiful I am really partial to that dark dapple coloring.

Does it take more property to raise Boers as opposed to Lamanchas and Nigerian Dwarfs? Hmmm


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Thank you so much!

It depends on how you want to raise them. If you want to dry lot them, you don’t need as much space as someone that is raising them off of pasture only.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

We are around 4 acres but I would prob only have an 1/2 acre for Boer goats, if I seriously decided to get some, due to all our other animals. We would probably have to put up another barn too. 
We are planning to move to bigger property but haven't found the right one yet.


----------

